# FOR THE HEBREW CHILDREN IN THE DIASPORA WITH QUESTIONS: RESEARCH AND LINK SITE



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 20, 2010)

*PART 1  HEBREW CHILDREN IN THE DIASPORA WITH QUESTIONS: RESEARCH AND LINK SITE*

Shema Yisrael 

At different times questions are asked and speculations made about our people, so I decided to provide a thread for those desiring to do some personal Research. This thread is not posted for the purpose of discussion or debates, but a thread to post links for videos, books,  and articles of Research for those who have questions about who are the people of the Book and Searching For Their Place of Origin and National Heritage Before Slavery. If any one has videos etc. to post feel free. Hopefully this will provide a Search Starting Point for the descendants of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob scattered in the Diaspora:  Questions re: where to find relevant information are fine. Hopefully for some, it will be a blessing and provide some long desired answers. Shalom in the Name of Yashaya (Christ) our King and Redeemer.

Black Presence In The Biblical Exodus Vol. 1 & 2.pg
YouTube - akhamite's Channel
YouTube - akhamite's Channel

I Am A Hebrew Israelite
http://www.youtube.com/user/akhamite#p/u/2/vp9P5f_V25c

"Blacks in the Bible" - Ethnic Origins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5qBbn7fWYs&feature=related

To which Nation applies the curses in Deuteronomy chapter 28 PT2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stXPxv8hSFw

Deuteronomy 28th Chapter Curses !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYtsPs2-4Ow&feature=related

The Israelites Went to West Africa Part 1 of 4 
Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/user/thomasodi#p/f/26/94CWcNmoyZ4
The Israelites went to West Africa Part 2 OF 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2KDTc_Qi8g
The Israelites Went To West Africa Part 3 OF 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCIy_RtKCbU&feature=related
The Israelites Went to West Africa Part 4 of 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMaK7xXY4bs&feature=related






FROM ISRAEL TO AFRICA
HEBREWS FLED FROM ISRAEL INTO AFRICA ON SEVERAL OCCASIONS
Translation from French to English by Translator contained
LARGE AMOUNTS OF Scriptural Documentation as well
V1 Jewsish rabbis confirms that israel went in Africa - lrs juifs africain sont authentiques
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3csBu40kmu0&feature=related
V2 Millions Israelites MIGRATE INTO AFRICA WAVEs#2 & 3 SO YUDA= SOUDAN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed4b59HOcmY&feature=related
V3  Sudan is a Jewish land! proofs (darfur why) - hebrew israelite jews - darfour 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=464YD5o7SRY&feature=related
 V4 The 12 NEVER LOST tribes proofs - les 12 tribe JAMAIS perdues 
V4http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGmIhHUHNZ8&feature=related

V5 In Africa we speak the ancient hebrew - Les africains parlent l' hebreux ancient 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGmIhHUHNZ8&feature=related

V6 IMPOSSIBLE You cant NOT be Jews (hebrews israelites) - Are jews racist? juifs sont ils racistes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiq92GhVOPM&feature=related

V7 When Israel BROKE the COVENANT they died - Are white cursed to Kill all blacks?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN1ggP4gawg&feature=related

V8 Israel genocide : You MUST NEVER FORGET the Great shoah of black jews
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECW6i8UQcJw&feature=related

EZEKIEL 37 19 Christianity is still wrong about Jews - hebrew israelites
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlHoHBXSJ0A&feature=related
The Truth or Myth of “SPIRITUAL JEWS’’ WHICH IS A ‘REPLACEMENT THEOLOGY’. There is One Covenant Not Two Separate Covenants

V9 Do black and jews hate each other ?- Les africains detestent ils les Juisfs?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfirHmWbkOU&feature=related

EZECHIEL 37 19 Why Black americans denies their african origins? reunion judah israel 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CkFdHvnEn8&feature=related


DEUTERONOMY 28:67  Taken in SHIPS and SOLD:
FROM AFRICA TO NORTH AND SOUTH AMERICA , ENGLAND AND THE CARIBBEAN
Who Brought The ETHIOPIAN-HEBREWS (African Slaves) To America? ¼
Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2qhKsFVenc&feature=related
2/4 - Who Brought The HEBREW Slaves To The Americas & The Caribbean?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4EaxDTrseg&feature=related
3/4 - Who Brought The HEBREW Slaves To The Americas & The Caribbean?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUOQpe09N1E&feature=related
4/4 - Who Brought The HEBREW Slaves To The Americas & The Caribbean?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2GCfJpHXos&feature=related


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 20, 2010)

SPIRITUALITY OF SLAVES: How We Made It Over Praying and Singing

THE FIRST PUBLISHED ORIGINAL 'NEGRO SPIRITUALS' SONGS BY AFRICAN SLAVES IN THE UNITED STATES From The Mid 1800s 
Slave Spirituals: Voices of the People
YouTube - Slave Spirituals: Voices of the People
HISTORY DETECTIVES | Slave Songbook | PBS
PBS | March 04, 2009 YouTube - HISTORY DETECTIVES | Slave Songbook | PBS

Buy the DVD: shopPBS.org - Where every purchase supports public broadcasting.... for more info: History Detectives . Home | PBS. Watch the full segment from the History Detectives Special celebrating African American contributions to music. The president of the Mayme A. Clayton Library & Museum in Culver City, California, recently discovered an unusual book in his late mother's extraordinary collection of African-American artifacts. The small, cloth-bound book, titled Slave Songs of the United States, has a publication date of 1867 and contains a collection of 136 plantation songs. Could this be the first book of African-American spirituals ever published? HISTORY DETECTIVES host Wes Cowan visits a music historian in Los Angeles to explore the coded messages and the melodies that laid the foundation of modern blues, gospel and protest songs of future generations. He also meets with Washington, DC's Howard University Choir for a special concert of selections from Slave Songs sung in the traditional style of mid-1800s spirituals.

DEUTERONOMY 21:23 "His body shall not remain all night upon the tree, but thou shalt in any wise bury him that day; (for he that is hanged [is] accursed of God that thy land be not defiled, which the LORD thy God giveth thee [for] an inheritance."

Strange Fruit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVxVa3D11n4&feature=related

YOU SEE THE AFRICAN AND HEBREW CONNECTION IN THE SHOUT AND PRAISE SONGS STILL PERFORMED TODAY
The Ringshout & the Birth of African-American Religion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmmTMg3e5Uo&feature=related

McIntosh County Shouters ORIGINAL GROUP.AVI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7QkLtDwCwM&feature=related

The Georgia Geechee Gullah Shouters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9lNZabFiLg&feature=related

Geechee-Gullah performance at the Atlanta History Center 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY_JLP5xyu0&feature=related

Black Delta Religion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cJcICo2FpM&feature=related

Adam in the Garden 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRy5MoWPyS0&feature=related

Sheep Sheep Don't You Know the Road 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLf9VFpptVk&feature=related

Yonder Come Day 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOfPJASs-Is&feature=related

Singing Fisherman of Ghana 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixhKy_QByfs&feature=channel

Farmers Singing in Ghana 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iB0B8J-yxE&feature=related


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 20, 2010)

I just wanted to bless you sisters with some songs from my favorite African gospel group that I had the privilege of meeting.

1.  Seteng Sediba - Soweto Gospel Choir
YouTube - Seteng Sediba - Soweto Gospel Choir

"There is a well of blood that saves your soul
The sinners are cleansed by it and they are saved

Those that have sins enter the altar with faith
Praising the Lord forever and ever
They sing Amen Halleluia
Praising the Lord forever and ever"


Soweto Gospel Choir - Thina Simnqobile 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3s6VIi4YaE

Lyrics:
*Thina Simnqobile means, we have overcome the Devil.

"Hes fleeing away
We have overcome him
We have overcome him
By the blood of the Lamb
We have overcome the Devil"

Jerusalem - Soweto Gospel Choir
YouTube - Jerusalem - Soweto Gospel Choir


Avulekile Amasango / One Love - Soweto Gospel Choir
YouTube - Avulekile Amasango / One Love - Soweto Gospel Choir

Soweto Gospel Choir - I bid you goodnight
YouTube - Soweto Gospel Choir - I bid you goodnight

Bless you.

Twelve Tribes Scattered To The Four Corners of The Earth

12 Tribes of Israel List of the Tribes and Where They Are in The Diaspora of North and South America, Caribbean & Islands of the Sea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RgP_BHhIuQ


<< Psalm 137 >>
King James Version   The Song: By the rivers of Babylon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down, yea, we wept, when we remembered Zion. 
2We hanged our harps upon the willows in the midst thereof. 

3For there they that carried us away captive required of us a song; and they that wasted us required of us mirth, saying, Sing us one of the songs of Zion. 

4How shall we sing the LORD'S song in a strange land? 

5If I forget thee, O Jerusalem, let my right hand forget her cunning. 

6If I do not remember thee, let my tongue cleave to the roof of my mouth; if I prefer not Jerusalem above my chief joy. 

7Remember, O LORD, the children of Edom in the day of Jerusalem; who said, Rase it, rase it, even to the foundation thereof. 

8O daughter of Babylon, who art to be destroyed; happy shall he be, that rewardeth thee as thou hast served us. 

9Happy shall he be, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the stones. 


Della Reese - Hush (Somebody's Calling My Name)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHwKV_5gGuk&feature=related



Joshua Fit the Battle of Jericho - Mahalia Jackson 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY0G_S6ZrtE&feature=related



Other Places: Isaiah 11:11 And it shall come to pass in that day, [that] the Lord shall set his hand again the second time to recover the remnant of his people, which shall be left, from Assyria, and from Egypt, and from Pathros, and from Cush, and from Elam, and from Shinar, and from Hamath, and from the islands of the sea.

Go Tell It On The Mountains - Bob Marley (Tribe of Benjamin)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkUjtl3sH_k&feature=related

Ziggy Marley - People Get Ready @ Letterman 1997 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwgOC0S3xa0&feature=related


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 20, 2010)

What Kind of Idolatry was going on with the Israelites? Well some very serious stuff!!!! They were worshipping Gods that represented Satan. 

1.  What is the Star of David?
The Truth Behind the "Star of David" 
YouTube - The Truth Behind the "Star of David"

Scriptures: 
Acts 7:43 "Yea, ye took up the tabernacle of Moloch, and the STAR of your god Remphan, figures which ye made to worship them: and I will carry you away beyond Babylon."

Amos 5:26 "You have lifted up the shrine of your king, the pedestal of your idols, the STAR of your god--which you made for yourselves."

CHILD SACRIFICES:
Jeremiah 32:35 "They built high places for Baal in the Valley of Ben Hinnom to sacrifice their sons and daughters to Molech, though I never commanded, nor did it enter my mind, that they should do such a detestable thing and so make Judah sin."

1 Kings 11:7 "On a hill east of Jerusalem, Solomon built a high place for Chemosh the detestable god of Moab, and for Molech the detestable god of the Ammonites."

Israel was put out of the land for a time by the Most High and taken into captivity by the Assyrians. The nations that were put in Israel  by the King of Assyria to replace the Israelites were also worshipping idols, while at the same time claiming to worship the Most High.

2 Kings 17:7-41 gives a lowdown.

Hebrews and Israelites is not the same as the Religion of  Judaism. The History Book of the Hebrews and their Book of Authority Is solely the Book of the Hebrews, The Holy Bible. It is sometimes referred to as the Old and New Testament, but there is one actually Testament composed of many scrolls or little books. Some refer to it as 'the Torah, The Prophets and The Gospels.'


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 20, 2010)

BE BLESSED!!!

THE LORD'S PRAYER IN HEBREW SONG
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhkRwKTXHz4&feature=related

Learn the Prayer So You Can Sing Along To The Lord's Prayer
Hebrew Prayer
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/7523464

Why they call him Ahayah. I AM; (EYEH ASHUR EYEH) It means I AM THAT I AM.
EXODUS:3:13 "And Moses said unto God, Behold, when I come unto the children of Israel, and shall say unto them, The God of your fathers hath sent me unto you; and they shall say to me, What is his name? what shall I say unto them? 14And God said unto Moses, I AM THAT I AM: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you. 15And God said moreover unto Moses, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, The LORD God of your fathers, the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob, hath sent me unto you: this is my name for ever, and THIS IS MY MEMORIAL UNTO ALL GENERATIONS"


Out of the Mouths of Babes. So sweet.

CHANNEYAH AND YAHSHUA PRAISE SONG 
YouTube - CHANNEYAH AND YAHSHUA PRAISE SONG

Torah reading:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsuiLT7CAXs&feature=related

JAMAICAN HEBREW ISRAELITES READING THE TORAH PART 1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4WPdhew1vA&NR=1



SOME ORIGINAL SONGS BY HEBREW ISRAELITES
I'm So Grateful (Hebrew Israelite Song) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IecKDRNA82g&feature=related


We Are One (Hebrew Israelite Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z8uOvaGy9w&feature=related


----------



## happyjourney (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for this!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 21, 2010)

THE NAMES TWELVE TRIBES OF THE NATION OF ISRAEL:

REUBEN - SIMEON - LEVI - JUDAH 
DAN - NAPHTALI * GAD - ASHER 
ISSACHAR - ZEBULUN - JOSEPH - BENJAMIN

In the order of their birth, beginning in Genesis 29:32, these are the original twelve sons of Jacob -- the namesakes of the twelve families who went down into Egypt and became known as the Twelve (12) Tribes of Israel. Jacob was given the other name of "Israel" after wrestling that with an angel in Gen: 32:28. The twelve boys had one sister, Dinah, born after Zebulun and just prior to Joseph: Gen: 30:21. 
Reuben lost out on the firstborn birthright reward and it was given to Joseph instead. 1Chr5:1. 




It took four women to produce the 13 children sired by Jacob.
It was Leah who was the most fruitful; producing six sons and Dinah. 
Rachel's handmaid, Bilhah, produced Dan and Naphtali. 
Leah's handmaid, Zilpah, produced Gad and Asher. 
Jacob's first intended, Rachel, was barren all the while those first ten siblings were being born, but following Zebulun's birth she gave birth to her firstborn, Joseph, and afterwards died near Bethlehem giving birth to Benjamin. 
Joseph’s two sons, Ephraim and Manasseh inherited Joseph’s portion. It is said that the tribe of Dan was absorbed among the tribes.

HEBREW ISRAELITES
THE NATION OF ISRAEL
CHOSEN  ELECT HOLY NATION ROYAL PRIESTHOOD
Isaiah 45:4 “For Jacob my servant's sake, and Israel MINE ELECT I have even called thee by thy name: I have SURNAMED thee, though thou hast not known me.”
Isaiah 44:1 "But now listen, O Jacob, my servant, Israel, whom I have chosen.”
Isaiah 43:1 But now, this is what the LORD says--he who created you, O Jacob, he who formed you, O Israel: "Fear not, for I have redeemed you; I have summoned you by name; you are mine.
Isaiah 41:8 "But you, O Israel, my servant, Jacob, whom I have chosen, you descendants of Abraham my friend,
Isaiah 41:9 I took you from the ends of the earth, from its farthest corners I called you. I said, 'You are my servant'; I have chosen you and have not rejected you.

Exodus 19:5 Now if you obey me fully and keep my covenant, then out of all nations you will be my treasured possession. Although the whole earth is mine,
Exodus 19:6 “you will be for me a kingdom of priests and a holy nation.' These are the words you are to speak to the Israelites."
Deuteronomy 7:6 For you are a people holy to the LORD your God. The LORD your God has chosen you out of all the peoples on the face of the earth to be his people, his treasured possession.
Deuteronomy 10:15 Yet the LORD set his affection on your forefathers and loved them, and he chose you, their descendants, above all the nations, as it is today.
Deuteronomy 26:19 He has declared that he will set you in praise, fame and honor high above all the nations he has made and that you will be a people holy to the LORD your God, as he promised.
Psalm 135:4 For the LORD has chosen Jacob to be his own, Israel to be his treasured possession.
Isaiah 66:21 And I will select some of them also to be priests and Levites," says the LORD.
Titus 2:14 who gave himself for us to redeem us from all wickedness and to purify for himself a people that are his very own, eager to do what is good.
Romans 2:9 There will be trouble and distress for every human being who does evil: first for the Jew, then for the Gentile;
Amos 3:1”Hear this word that the LORD hath spoken against you, O children of Israel, against the whole family which I brought up from the land of Egypt, saying, 2You only have I known of all the families of the earth: therefore I will punish you for all your iniquities.” 
Amos 2:4 This is what the LORD says: "For three sins of Judah, even for four, I will not turn back [my wrath]. Because they have rejected the law of the LORD and have not kept his decrees, because they have been led astray by false gods, the gods their ancestors followed,
Jeremiah 2:11 Has a nation ever changed its gods? (Yet they are not gods at all.) But my people have exchanged their Glory for worthless idols.
Isaiah 42:24 Who handed Jacob over to become loot, and Israel to the plunderers? Was it not the LORD, against whom we have sinned? For they would not follow his ways; they did not obey his law.
Psalm 81:8 "Hear, O my people, and I will warn you--if you would but listen to me, O Israel!”


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 21, 2010)

Has the NATION OF ISRAEL BEEN CAST OFF FOREVER AND REPLACED?
________________________________________
Romans 12:1 “I say then, Hath God cast away his people? God forbid. For I also am an Israelite, of the seed of Abraham, of the tribe of Benjamin. 2God hath not cast away his people which he foreknew. Wot ye not what the scripture saith of Elias? how he maketh intercession to God against Israel, saying, 3Lord, they have killed thy prophets, and digged down thine altars; and I am left alone, and they seek my life. 4But what saith the answer of God unto him? I have reserved to myself seven thousand men, who have not bowed the knee to the image of Baal. 5Even so then at this present time also there is a remnant according to the election of grace. 6And if by grace, then is it no more of works: otherwise grace is no more grace. But if it be of works, then is it no more grace: otherwise work is no more work. “
7What then? Israel hath not obtained that which he seeketh for; but the ELECTION HATH OBTAINED IT,  and the rest were BLINDED…
8(According as it is written, GOD HATH GIVEN THEM THE SPIRIT OF SLUMBER, eyes that they should not see, and ears that they should not hear unto this day. 
9And David saith, Let their table be made a snare, and a trap, and a stumblingblock, and a recompence unto them: 
10Let their eyes be darkened, that they may not see, and bow down their back alway. 
11I say then, HAVE THEY STUMBLED THAT THEY SHOULD FALL? GOD FORBID: but rather through their fall salvation is come unto the Gentiles, FOR TO PROVOKE THEM TO JEALOUSY. 12Now if the fall of them be the riches of the world, and the diminishing of them the riches of the Gentiles; HOW MUCH MORE THEIR FULLNESS?” 
Isaiah 54: “…FOR A MOMENT HAVE I FORSAKEN THEE…BUT WITH GREAT MERCIES WILL I GATHER THEE
Malachi 3:7 “Even from the days of your fathers ye are gone away from mine ordinances, and have not kept [them]. RETURN UNTO ME, AND I WILL RETURN TO YOU, , saith the LORD of hosts. But ye said, WHEREIN SHALL WE RETURN ?...”
A REMNANT SHALL RETURN
Isaiah 10: 20 “And it shall come to pass in that day, THAT THE REMNANT OF ISRAEL, and SUCH AS ARE ESCAPED OF THE HOUSE OF JACOB, shall no more again stay upon him that smote them; but shall stay upon the LORD, the Holy One of Israel, in truth. 
21.THE  REMNANT SHALL RETURN,  EVEN THE REMNANT OF JACOB, unto the mighty God. 
22For though thy people Israel be as the sand of the sea, YET A REMNANT OF THEM SHALL RETURN: the consumption decreed shall overflow with righteousness. 
23For the Lord GOD of hosts shall make a consumption, even determined, in the midst of all the land”


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 21, 2010)

ALTHOUGH ISRAEL WAS UNFAITHFUL TO THE MOST HIGH , HE REMAINS FAITHFUL TO THE NATION OF ISRAEL

The Promise OF THE ‘SEAL’: TO THE NATION OF ISRAEL
Exodus 28:21 There are to be twelve stones, one for each of the names of the sons of Israel, each engraved ‘LIKE A SEAL’ with the name of one of the twelve tribes.

The Fulfilment:OF THE SEAL TO THE NATION OF ISRAEL
Revelation 7:1 “And after these things I saw four angels standing on the four corners of the earth, holding the four winds of the earth, that the wind should not blow on the earth, nor on the sea, nor on any tree. 2And I saw another angel ascending from the east, having ‘THE SEAL OF THE LIVING GOD’: and he cried with a loud voice to the four angels, to whom it was given to hurt the earth and the sea, 3Saying, Hurt not the earth, neither the sea, nor the trees, TILL WE HAVE ‘SEALED’ THE SERVANTS OF OUR GOD IN THEIR FOREHEADS.”
Revelation 7:5Of the tribe of Judah were SEALED twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Reuben were SEALED twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Gad were SEALED twelve thousand. 6Of the tribe of Asher were SEALED  twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Nepthalim were SEALED twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Manasses were SEALED twelve thousand. 7Of the tribe of Simeon were SEALED twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Levi were SEALEDtwelve thousand. Of the tribe of Issachar were SEALED twelve thousand. 8Of the tribe of Zabulon were SEALED twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Joseph were SEALED twelve thousand. Of the tribe of Benjamin were SEALED twelve thousand. 

Revelation 14:1 Then I looked, and there before me was the Lamb, standing on Mount Zion, and with him 144,000 who had his name and his Father's name written on their foreheads. (SEALED)
What will Be the New Address Of the Ones Sealed of The Twelve Tribes Of Israel? It will be a beautiful ‘ANGEL GUARDED GATED COMMUNITY’.
9And there came unto me one of the seven angels which had the seven vials full of the seven last plagues, and talked with me, saying, Come hither, I will shew thee THE BRIDE, THE LAMB’S WIFE.”
10And he carried me away in the spirit to a great and high mountain, and shewed me that great city, THE HOLY JERUSALEM, DESCENDING OUT OF HEAVEN FROM GOD, 11Having the glory of God: and her light was like unto a stone most precious, even like a jasper stone, clear as crystal; 12And had a wall great and high, and had TWELVE GATES, and AT THE GATES twelve angels, and NAMES WRITTEN THEREON, WHICH ARE THE NAMES OF THE TWELVE TRIBES OF THE CHILDREN OF ISRAELl: 13On the east three gates; on the north three gates; on the south three gates; and on the west three gates. 14And the wall of the city had twelve foundations, and in them the names of the twelve apostles of the Lamb. 


Isaiah 60:21 “Then will all your people be righteous and they will possess the land forever. They are the shoot I have planted, the work of my hands, for the display of my splendor.”


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 21, 2010)

The Great Crowd OUT OF ALL THE NATIONS
GENTILES

9After this I beheld, and, lo, a great multitude, which no man could number, of ALL nations, and kindreds, and people, and tongues, stood before the throne, and before the Lamb, clothed with white robes, and palms in their hands; 10And cried with a loud voice, saying, Salvation to our God which sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb. 11And all the angels stood round about the throne, and about the elders and the four beasts, and fell before the throne on their faces, and worshipped God, 12Saying, Amen: Blessing, and glory, and wisdom, and thanksgiving, and honour, and power, and might, be unto our God for ever and ever. Amen. 
13And one of the elders answered, saying unto me, What are these which are arrayed in white robes? and whence came they? 14And I said unto him, Sir, thou knowest. And he said to me, These are they which came out of great tribulation, and have washed their robes, and made them white in the blood of the Lamb. 15Therefore are they before the throne of God, and serve him day and night in his temple: and he that sitteth on the throne shall dwell among them. 16They shall hunger no more, neither thirst any more; neither shall the sun light on them, nor any heat. 17For the Lamb which is in the midst of the throne shall feed them, and shall lead them unto living fountains of waters: and God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes. 
Gentiles are Not To Boast Against The Branches of Israel (SAYING: “BUT YOU WERE ALL CUT OFF” and “we have replaced you!” But this is happened just as the Scripture said it would.
17And if SOME of the branches be broken off, and thou, being a wild olive tree, wert graffed in among them, and with them partakest of the root and fatness of the olive tree; 18 “BOAST NOT AGAINST THE BRANCHES”   But if thou boast, thou bearest not the root, but the root thee. 19  THOU WILT SAY THEN, The branches were broken off, that I might be graffed in. 20Well; because of unbelief they were broken off, and thou standest by faith. Be not highminded, but fear: 21For if God spared not the natural branches, take heed lest he also spare not thee. 22Behold therefore the goodness and severity of God: on them which fell, severity; but toward thee, goodness, if thou continue in his goodness: otherwise thou also shalt be cut off. 23And they also, if they abide not still in unbelief, shall be graffed in: for God is able to graff them in again. 24For if thou wert cut out of the olive tree which is wild by nature, and wert graffed contrary to nature into a good olive tree: how much more shall these, which be the natural branches, be graffed into their own olive tree? 
25For I would not, brethren, that ye should be ignorant of this mystery, lest ye should be wise in your own conceits; that blindness in part is happened to Israel, until the fulness of the Gentiles be come in. 
26And so all Israel shall be saved: as it is written, There shall come out of Sion the Deliverer, and shall turn away ungodliness from Jacob: 
27For this is my covenant unto them, when I shall take away their sins. “

John 15:1: Jesus said: “I am the true vine, and my Father is the husbandman” and again:.
John 15:2 “He cuts off every branch in me that bears no fruit, while every branch that does bear fruit he prunes so that it will be even more fruitful.”

Matthew 15: 21”Then Jesus went thence, and departed into the coasts of Tyre and Sidon. 22And, behold, a woman of Canaan came out of the same coasts, and cried unto him, saying, Have mercy on me, O Lord, thou Son of David; my daughter is grievously vexed with a devil. 23But he answered her not a word. And his disciples came and besought him, saying, Send her away; for she crieth after us. 24But he answered and said, I AM NOT SENT BUT UNTO THE LOST SHEEP OF THE LOST SHEEP OF THE HOUSE OF ISRAEL. 25Then came she and worshipped him, saying, Lord, help me. 26But he answered and said, It is not meet to take the children's bread, and to cast it to dogs. 27And she said, Truth, Lord: yet the dogs eat of the crumbs which fall from their masters' table. 28Then Jesus answered and said unto her, O woman, great is thy faith: be it unto thee even as thou wilt. And her daughter was made whole from that very hour”

John 3:16  “For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that WHOSEVER  believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.”

Isaiah 55:1 "Come, all you who are thirsty, come to the waters; and you who have no money, come, buy and eat! Come, buy wine and milk without money and without cost.


Revelation 22:17 “And THE SPIRIT AND THE BRIDE SAY:  “COME”. And let him that heareth say,”COME”. And let him that is athirst come. And WHOSOEVER WILL, let him take the water of life FREELY´


----------



## Crown (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Mahalia!
So much information! Father, I need time.
I’ve always said : if someone can prove to me that I have one drop of Hebrew in my blood, I will observe the Sabbath because I believe the Sabbath day has been given as a sign between YHWH and the nation of Israel.
Now, you make me searching about this whole thing. Blessing!


----------



## Crown (Sep 21, 2010)

I hope these links are not already here :

Hollywood knows the truth :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLBt1v8WYlA&feature=related (part 1)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZS-9xAtQcs&feature=channel (part 2)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 21, 2010)

KEEPING THE SABBATH IS BINDING UPON THE CHILDREN OF ISRAEL FOREVER

Leviticus 16:31 “It [shall be] a sabbath of rest unto you, and ye shall afflict your souls, by a statute for ever.

Leviticus 24:8 “Every sabbath he shall set it in order before the LORD continually, being taken from the children of Israel by an everlasting covenant”
Leviticus 23:32 It is a sabbath of rest for you, and you must deny yourselves. From the evening of the ninth day of the month until the following evening you are to observe your sabbath."
Mark 2:27 “And he said unto them, The sabbath was made for man, and not man for the sabbath:”

THE SON OF MAN IS LORD OF THE SABBATH
Mark 2:28 So the Son of Man is Lord even of the Sabbath."
Deuteronomy 5:12 "Observe the Sabbath day by keeping it holy, as the LORD your God has commanded you.”

Deuteronomy 29:9 Carefully follow the terms of this covenant, so that you may prosper in everything you do.

Romans 3:31 “Do we, then, nullify the law by this faith? Not at all! Rather, WE UPHOLD THE LAW”


Matthew: 5:17 “Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil.”

1 Kings 2:3 “And keep the charge of the LORD thy God, to walk in his ways, to keep his statutes, and his commandments, and his judgments, and his testimonies, as it is written in the law of Moses, that thou mayest prosper in all that thou doest, and whithersoever thou turnest thyself:’

1 Chronicles 22:13 “Then you will have success if you are careful to observe the decrees and laws that the LORD gave Moses for Israel. Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or discouraged.”
1 Samuel 2:7 The LORD sends poverty and wealth; he humbles and he exalts.


Deuteronomy 26:10 and now I bring the firstfruits of the soil that you, O LORD, have given me." Place the basket before the LORD your God and bow down before him.
Exodus 31:17 It will be a sign between me and the Israelites forever, for in six days the LORD made the heavens and the earth, and on the seventh day he abstained from work and rested.'"
Isaiah 58:13 "If you keep your feet from breaking the Sabbath and from doing as you please on my holy day, if you call the Sabbath a delight and the LORD's holy day honorable, and if you honor it by not going your own way and not doing as you please or speaking idle words,….

Exodus 31:12 “And the LORD spake unto Moses, saying, 13Speak thou also unto the children of Israel, saying, Verily my sabbaths ye shall keep: for it is a sign between me and you throughout your generations; that ye may know that I am the LORD that doth sanctify you. 14Ye shall keep the sabbath therefore; for it is holy unto you: every one that defileth it shall surely be put to death: for whosoever doeth any work therein, that soul shall be cut off from among his people. 15Six days may work be done; but in the seventh is the sabbath of rest, holy to the LORD: whosoever doeth any work in the sabbath day, he shall surely be put to death. 16Wherefore the children of Israel shall keep the sabbath, to observe the sabbath throughout their generations, for A PERPETUAL COVENANT. 17It is A SIGN between me and the children of Israel FOREVER  for in six days the LORD made heaven and earth, and on the seventh day he rested, and was refreshed. “


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

GENEOLOGY OF THE TWELVE TRIBES OF ISRAEL

UNDERSTANDING THE BLESSINGS OF THE TWELVE TRIBES OF ISRAEL and WHAT WAS TO BE HAPPENING TO DESCENDANTS OF THE TWELVE TRIBES
IN THE LAST DAYS
Genesis Chapter 49:
1And Jacob called unto his sons, and said, Gather yourselves together, THAT I MAY TELL YOU THAT WHICH SHALL BEFALL YOU IN THE LAST DAYS.”. 
2Gather yourselves together, and hear, ye sons of Jacob; and hearken unto Israel your father. 
REUBEN
3Reuben, thou art my firstborn, my might, and the beginning of my strength, the excellency of dignity, and the excellency of power:   (dignity)
Genesis 46:9 The sons of Reuben: Hanoch, Pallu, Hezron and Carmi.
Numbers 26:5 The descendants of Reuben, the firstborn son of Israel, were: through Hanoch, the Hanochite clan; through Pallu, the Palluite clan;
Exodus 6:14 These were the heads of their families: The sons of Reuben the firstborn son of Israel were Hanoch and Pallu, Hezron and Carmi. These were the clans of Reuben.
1 Chronicles 5:3 “The sons, [I say], of Reuben the firstborn of Israel [were], Hanoch, and Pallu, Hezron, and Carmi.”
4Unstable as water, thou shalt not excel; because thou wentest up to thy father's bed; then defiledst thou it: he went up to my couch.  
5Simeon and Levi are brethren; instruments of cruelty are in their habitations.  (6O my soul, come not thou into their secret; unto their assembly, mine honour, be not thou united: for in their anger they slew a man, and in their selfwill they digged down a wall.  7Cursed be their anger, for it was fierce; and their wrath, for it was cruel: I will divide them in Jacob, and scatter them in Israel. ()
8Judah, thou art he whom thy brethren shall praise: thy hand shall be in the neck of thine enemies; thy father's children shall bow down before thee.  (takes the lead and the others follow…the ones that the others imitate everything Judah does becomes the thing to do or be)
9Judah is a lion's whelp: from the prey, my son, thou art gone up: he stooped down, he couched as a lion, and as an old lion; who shall rouse him up?  (10The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, nor a lawgiver from between his feet, until Shiloh come; and unto him shall the gathering of the people be.  11Binding his foal unto the vine, and his ***'s colt unto the choice vine; he washed his garments in wine, and his clothes in the blood of grapes: 
12His eyes shall be red with wine, and his teeth white with milk. He will tether his donkey to a vine, his colt to the choicest branch; he will wash his garments in wine, his robes in the blood of grapes. 13Zebulun shall dwell at the haven of the sea; and he shall be for an haven of ships; and his border shall be unto Zidon. 
"Zebulun will live by the seashore and become a haven for ships; his border will extend toward Sidon.

14Issachar is a strong *** couching down between two burdens: 
15And he saw that rest was good, and the land that it was pleasant; and bowed his shoulder to bear, and became a servant unto tribute. 
16Dan shall judge his people, as one of the tribes of Israel. 
17Dan shall be a serpent by the way, an adder in the path, that biteth the horse heels, so that his rider shall fall backward. 
18I have waited for thy salvation, O LORD. 
19Gad, a troop shall overcome him: but he shall overcome at the last. 
20Out of Asher his bread shall be fat, and he shall yield royal dainties. 
21Naphtali is a hind let loose: he giveth goodly words. 
22Joseph is a fruitful bough, even a fruitful bough by a well; whose branches run over the wall: 
23The archers have sorely grieved him, and shot at him, and hated him: 
24But his bow abode in strength, and the arms of his hands were made strong by the hands of the mighty God of Jacob; 
25Even by the God of thy father, who shall help thee; and by the Almighty, who shall bless thee with blessings of heaven above, blessings of the deep that lieth under, blessings of the breasts, and of the womb: 
26The blessings of thy father have prevailed above the blessings of my progenitors unto the utmost bound of the everlasting hills: they shall be on the head of Joseph, and on the crown of the head of him that was separate from his brethren. 
27Benjamin shall ravin as a wolf: in the morning he shall devour the prey, and at night he shall divide the spoil. 
28All these are the twelve tribes of Israel: and this is it that their father spake unto them, and blessed them; every one according to his blessing he blessed them. 29And he charged them, and said unto them, I am to be gathered unto my people: bury me with my fathers in the cave that is in the field of Ephron the Hittite, 30In the cave that is in the field of Machpelah, which is before Mamre, in the land of Canaan, which Abraham bought with the field of Ephron the Hittite for a possession of a buryingplace. 31There they buried Abraham and Sarah his wife; there they buried Isaac and Rebekah his wife; and there I buried Leah. 32The purchase of the field and of the cave that is therein was from the children of Heth. 33And when Jacob had made an end of commanding his sons, he gathered up his feet into the bed, and yielded up the ghost, and was gathered unto his people. 
________________________________________


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

REUBEN

3Reuben, thou art my firstborn, my might, and the beginning of my strength, the excellency of dignity, and the excellency of power:   (dignity)
Genesis 46:9 The sons of Reuben: Hanoch, Pallu, Hezron and Carmi.
Numbers 26:5 The descendants of Reuben, the firstborn son of Israel, were: through Hanoch, the Hanochite clan; through Pallu, the Palluite clan;
Exodus 6:14 These were the heads of their families: The sons of Reuben the firstborn son of Israel were Hanoch and Pallu, Hezron and Carmi. These were the clans of Reuben.
1 Chronicles 5:3 “The sons, [I say], of Reuben the firstborn of Israel [were], Hanoch, and Pallu, Hezron, and Carmi.”
Genesis 46:8 These are the names of the sons of Israel (Jacob and his descendants) who went to Egypt: Reuben the firstborn of Jacob.
Genesis 35:22 While Israel was living in that region, Reuben went in and slept with his father's concubine Bilhah, and Israel heard of it. Jacob had twelve sons:


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

REUBEN  רְאוּבֵן֙ (re•'u•ven)
Strong’s Concordance: "behold a son!" oldest son of Jacob, also his desc.
Original Word: רְאוּבֵן
Transliteration: Reuben
Phonetic Spelling: (reh-oo-bane')
Short Definition: Reuben
Word Origin
from raah and ben
Definition
"behold a son!" oldest son of Jacob, also his desc.
NASB Word Usage
Reuben (72). NAS Exhaustive Concordance of the Bible with Hebrew-Aramaic and Greek Dictionaries
Copyright © 1981, 1998 by The Lockman Foundation
Genesis 49: 3Reuben, thou art my firstborn, my might, and the beginning of my strength, the excellency of dignity, and the excellency of power:   (dignity)
Genesis 46:9 The sons of Reuben: Hanoch, Pallu, Hezron and Carmi.
Numbers 26:5 The descendants of Reuben, the firstborn son of Israel, were: through Hanoch, the Hanochite clan; through Pallu, the Palluite clan;
Exodus 6:14 These were the heads of their families: The sons of Reuben the firstborn son of Israel were Hanoch and Pallu, Hezron and Carmi. These were the clans of Reuben.


Genesis 49:4 Turbulent as the waters, you will no longer excel, for you went up onto your father's bed, onto my couch and defiled it.
1 Chronicles 5:1 Now the sons of Reuben the firstborn of Israel, (for he [was] the firstborn; but, forasmuch as he defiled his father's bed, his birthright was given unto the sons of Joseph the son of Israel: and the genealogy is not to be reckoned after the birthright.

Numbers 2: 1And the LORD spake unto Moses and unto Aaron, saying, 2Every man of the children of Israel shall pitch by his own standard, with the ensign of their father's house: far off about the tabernacle of the congregation shall they pitch
10On the south side shall be the standard of the camp of Reuben according to their armies: and the captain of the children of Reuben shall be Elizur the son of Shedeur. 11And his host, and those that were numbered thereof, were forty and six thousand and five hundred. 12And those which pitch by him shall be the tribe of Simeon: and the captain of the children of Simeon shall be Shelumiel the son of Zurishaddai. 13And his host, and those that were numbered of them, were fifty and nine thousand and three hundred. 14Then the tribe of Gad: and the captain of the sons of Gad shall be Eliasaph the son of Reuel. 15And his host, and those that were numbered of them, were forty and five thousand and six hundred and fifty. 16All that were numbered in the camp of Reuben were an hundred thousand and fifty and one thousand and four hundred and fifty, throughout their armies. And they shall set forth in the second rank. 

Genesis 48:5 "Now then, your two sons born to you in Egypt before I came to you here will be reckoned as mine; Ephraim and Manasseh will be mine, just as Reuben and Simeon are mine.

There will be ‘a remnant’ from the tribe of Reuben: Revelation: 7:5 “Of the tribe of Reuben were SEALED twelve thousand.”

WHERE IS REUBEN? WHERE ARE THE REMNANTS OF THE REMAINING TWELVE TRIBES IN NORTH AND SOUTH AMERICA AND THE ISLANDS OF THE PACIFIC?
You may enjoy this site: The True Hebrew's Israelites And The Disciples (believershttp://thetruehebrewsisraelandthedisciples.blogspot.com/2009/08/all-seminole-are-hebrew-israelites.html

”Reuben - Seminole Indians - Gen 49:3-4 - First born son of Jacob. Jacob his might and the beginning of his strength meaning all inheritance and glory go to the first-born. The excellency of dignity represents the great pride and customs and traditions that the Seminole Indians kept, when the European American unjustly killed and stole their lands and deprived them of their existence as indigenous people. Excellency of power represents great militancy, and being a formidable enemy to the European American in the wars they fought against them.
I Chronicles 5:18-26 - Unstable as water represent their constant wandering, moving, as Nomads. Because of the European American savage and vicious, dispossession of their lands. Reuben did not excel, for one he defiled his father’s concubine by sexual immorality - I Chronicles 5:1
Deut 33:6 - Moses blessing Reuben to let Reuben live, and not die, and don’t let his men be few. Due to the extermination that was instituted upon them by the European American Government. Reuben resides in Florida today and parts of Oklahoma and southern states.”


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

BOOKS SECTION:  RESEARCH   YOU WILL BE REWARDED


http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Tribes-Promised-Lands-American/dp/0060974494

From Babylon to Timbuktu: A History of the... by Rudolph R. Windsor 
$8.60 

Black Indians: A Hidden Heritage [Paperback]
William Loren Katz

Nature Knows No Color-Line: Research into the Negro Ancestry in the White Race [Hardcover]
J. A. Rogers (Author)

Into Egypt Again With Ships: A Message To The Fo... by Elisha Israel 

$12.00 

Apocrypha [Hardcover]
Baker Publishing Group (Author) Check out 1st and 2 Esdras.



Zondervan Bible Dictionary [Hardcover]
J. D. Douglas (Author), Merrill C. Tenney (Author) 

Josephus: The Complete Works [Hardcover]
http://www.amazon.com/Josephus-Comp...1_fkmr1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1285142327&sr=1-3-fkmr1

Josephus (Author), William Whiston (Translator
The New Complete Works of Josephus [Hardcover]
Flavius Josephus (Author), William Whiston (Translator), Paul L. Maier


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

THE FIRST BOOK OF ESDRAS  for those who do not have an Apocrypah (divided into 3 parts for space)
This Book taketh its name from the writer: who was a holy priest, and doctor of the law. He is called by the Hebrews, Ezra.
1 Esdras Chapter 1
•	Cyrus king of Persia releaseth God’s people from their captivity, with license to return and build the temple in Jerusalem: and restoreth the holy vessels which Nabuchodonosor had taken from thence. 
1:1. In the first year of Cyrus king of the Persians, that the word of the Lord by the mouth of Jeremias might be fulfilled, the Lord stirred up the spirit of Cyrus king of the Persians: and he made a proclamation throughout all his kingdom, and in writing also, saying:
1:2. Thus saith Cyrus king of the Persians: The Lord the God of heaven hath given to me all the kingdoms of the earth, and he hath charged me to build him a house in Jerusalem, which is in Judea.
1:3. Who is there among you of all his people? His God be with him. Let him go up to Jerusalem, which is in Judea, and build the house of the Lord the God of Israel: he is the God that is in Jerusalem.
1:4. And let all the rest in all places wheresoever they dwell, help him every man from his place, with silver and gold, and goods, and cattle, besides that which they offer freely to the temple of God, which is in Jerusalem.
1:5. Then rose up the chief of the fathers of Juda and Benjamin, and the priests, and Levites, and every one whose spirit God had raised up, to go up to build the temple of the Lord, which was in Jerusalem.
1:6. And all they that were round about, helped their hands with vessels of silver, and gold, with goods, and with beasts, and with furniture, besides what they had offered on their own accord.
1:7. And king Cyrus brought forth vessels of the temple of the Lord, which Nabuchodonosor had taken from Jerusalem, and had put them in the temple of his god.
1:8. Now Cyrus king of Persia brought them forth by the hand of Mithridates the son of Gazabar, and numbered them to Sassabasar the prince of Juda.
1:9. And this is the number of them: thirty bowls of gold, a thousand bowls of silver, nine and twenty knives, thirty cups of gold,
1:10. Silver cups of a second sort, four hundred and ten: other vessels a thousand.
1:11. All the vessels of gold and silver, five thousand four hundred: all these Sassabasar brought with them that came up from the captivity of Babylon to Jerusalem.
(portion of that book)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

That last verse above: Proof that knowledge of geneology was lost before!
After this last captivity, 'knowledge' has once again been lost. THIS DOES NOT PROVE THAT THE PEOPLE DID NOT OR DO NOT EXIST!

THE BOOK OF NEHEMIAS, WHICH IS CALLED THE SECOND OF ESDRAS
•	This Book takes its name from the writer, who was cupbearer to Artaxerxes (surnamed Longimanus) king of Persia, and was sent by him with a commission to rebuild the walls of Jerusalem. It is also called the second book of Esdras; because it is a continuation of the history, begun by Esdras, of the state of the people of God after their return from captivity. 

HOW SOME OF THE TRIBES GOT TO THE NEW WORLD AND BECAME KNOWN AS 'INDIANS OR INJUNS' WHICH MEANS 'SAVAGES'
2 Esdras Chapter 1
•	Nehemias hearing the miserable state of his countrymen in Judea, lamenteth, fasteth, and prayeth to God for their relief. 
1:1. The words of Nehemias the son of Helchias. And it came to pass in the month of Casleu, in the twentieth year, as I was in the castle of Susa,
1:2. That Hanani one of my brethren came, he and some men of Juda; and I asked them concerning the Jews, that remained and were left of the captivity, and concerning Jerusalem.
1:3. And they said to me: They that have remained, and are left of the captivity there in the province, are in great affliction, and reproach: and the wall of Jerusalem is broken down, and the gates thereof are burnt with fire.
1:4. And when I had heard these words, I sat down, and wept, and mourned for many days: and I fasted, and prayed before the face of the God of heaven.
1:5. And I said: I beseech thee, O Lord God of heaven, strong, great, and terrible, who keepest covenant and mercy with those that love thee, and keep thy commandments:
1:6. Let thy ears be attentive, and thy eyes open, to hear the prayer of thy servant, which I pray before thee now, night and day, for the children of Israel thy servants: and I confess the sins of the children of Israel, by which they have sinned against thee: I and my father’s house have sinned.
1:7. We have been seduced by vanity, and have not kept thy commandments, and ceremonies and judgments, which thou hast commanded thy servant Moses.
1:8. Remember the word that thou commandedst to Moses thy servant, saying: IF YOU SHALL TRANSGRESS, I WILL SCATTER YOU ABROAD AMONG THE NATIONS: (Deuteronomy 28)
1:9. But IF YOU RETURN TO ME AND KEEP MY COMMANDMENTS AND DO THEM, THOUGH YOUY SHOULD BE LED AWAY TO THE UTTERMOST PARTS OF THE WORLD,  I WILL GATHER YOU FROM THENCE, AND BRING YOU BACK TO THE PLACE, WHICH I HAVE CHOSEN FOR MY NAME TO DWELL THERE.”
AND THEY DID GO TO THE UTTERMOST PARTS OF THE WORLD: READ 11 ESDRAS

Lets read and confirm what II Esdras 13 says:
[39] And whereas thou sawest that he gathered another peaceable multitude unto him;
[40] Those are the ten tribes, which were carried away prisoners out of their own land in the time of Osea the king, whom Salmanasar the king of Assyria led away captive, and he carried them over the waters, and so came they into another land.
[41] But they took this counsel among themselves, that they would leave the multitude of the heathen, and GO FURTHER INTO a FURTHER COUNTRY, where NEVER  mankind dwelt,
[42] That they might there keep their statutes, which they never kept in their own land.
[43] And they entered into EUPHRATES by the narrow places of the river.
[44] For the most High then shewed signs for them, and held still the flood, till they were passed over.
[45] For through that country there was a great way to go, namely, of a year and a half: and the same region is called ARSARETH.
[46] Then dwelt they there until the latter time; and now when they shall begin to come,
[47] The Highest shall stay the springs of the stream again, that they may go through: therefore sawest thou the multitude with peace.
[48] But those that be left behind of thy people are they that are found within my borders.
[49] Now when he destroyeth the multitude of the nations that are gathered together, he shall defend his people that remain.
[50] And then shall he shew them great wonders. "


They were called by the Europeans who 'claim to have discovered them! BY THE BYWORD AND PROVERB" INDIANS. ('SAVAGES').  They walked a 'Bitter Trail of Tears'
Some crossed over way before the MidAtlantic Slave Trade: The rest came over in cargo slave ships during the MidAtlantic Slave Trade and ended up on Auction Blocks and were sold as slaves. Men, women and children. Deuteronomy 28:67-68 

They were called by many BYWORDS WHICH WE AND THE WORLD are familiar with without 'some of them' being repeated here.

Deuteronomy 28:37And thou shalt become an astonishment, a proverb, and a byword, among all nations whither the LORD shall lead thee
Deuteronomy 28:45 Moreover all these curses shall come upon thee, and shall pursue thee, and overtake thee, till thou be destroyed; because thou hearkenedst not unto the voice of the LORD thy God, to keep his commandments and his statutes which he commanded thee
Jeremiah 24:9 I will make them abhorrent and an offense to all the kingdoms of the earth, a reproach and a byword, an object of ridicule and cursing, wherever I banish them.
Jeremiah 29:18 I will pursue them with the sword, famine and plague and will make them abhorrent to all the kingdoms of the earth and an object of cursing and horror, of scorn and reproach, among all the nations where I drive them. 

No matter how they came, curses pursued them! The 'Native Americans lying on the sidewalks and staggering down the city streets and wasting away on reservations where nothing will grow, slaving in the Big House and at menial tasks, and working alongside 'racist' coworkers, or beside 'racist neighbours'.

16"Cursed shalt thou be in the city, and cursed shalt thou be in the field. " (especially in 'the cotton fields')


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

Special Greeting To Fellow Israelites, Hebrews,
Cherokee Family and Tsalagi and Echota;

Peace and Blessing: 
 to-hi-du, a-da-do-li-gi

We have been two people, separate, 
wo-`ste-`da, 

black gv ni ge I, and Cherokee, Tsalagi 
and Cherokee, Echota

Even English, American! yonega (smile)

I'm thankful  ga li `e li `ga
We are brothers, tso-s-da-da-a-nv-tli, We are sisters, tso-sda-da-lv
Kin,    go-hu-sti-a-na-da-dv-ni,

Family, du-da-ti-h-na-v-I, friends, tsu-na-li,  

One Faith, go-hi-yu-di  

Peace, Health, Tohi,
Mahalia

Amazing Grace Mahalia Jackson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJg5Op5W7yw

Amazing Grace   Sung In Cherokee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqkpYgvIBtU





Amazing Grace
This hymn was written in 1779 by John Newton who, until his early 20's, was an unbeliever. A decade later he had become a devout preacher. 
The tune was known as "an early American Melody" and became a favorite of the Cherokees. It was sung on the Trail of Tears and can be considered the Cherokee National anthem. 

CHEROKEE AMAZING GRACE
u ne la nv i u we tsi
God's Son	 

i ga gu yv he i
paid for us.	 

hna quo tso sv wi yu lo se
Now to heaven He went	 

i ga gu yv ho nv
after paying for us.	 

a se no i u ne tse i
Then He spoke	 

i yu no du le nv
when He rose.	 

ta li ne dv tsi lu tsi li
I'll come the second time	 

u dv ne u ne tsv
He said when He spoke.	 

e lo ni gv ni li s qua di
All the world will end	 

ga lu tsv ha i yu
when He returns	 

ni ga di da ye di go i
We will all see Him	 

a ni e lo ni gv
here the world over.	 

u na da nv ti a ne hv
The righteous who live	 

do da ya nv hi li
He will come after.	 

tso sv hna quo ni go hi lv
In heaven now always	 

do hi wa ne he s di
in peace they will live.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

KEEP THE FAITH 
Cherokee

Lord’s Prayer
o-gi-do-da ga-lv-la-di-he-hi
Our Father, heaven dweller, 
ga-lv-quo-di-yu ge-se-s-di de-tsa-do-v-i
My loving will be (to) Thy name. 
tsa-gv-wi-yu-hi ge-sv wi-ga-na-nu-go-i
Your Lordship let it make its appearance. 
a-ni-e-lo-hi wi-tsi-ga-li-s-da ha-da-nv-te-s-gv-i
Here upon earth let happen what you think, 
na-s-gi-ya ga-lv-la-di tsi-ni-ga-li-s-di-ha
The same as in heaven is done. 
ni-da-do-da-qui-sv o-ga-li-s-da-yv-di s-gi-v-si go-hi-i-ga
Daily our food give to us this day. 
di-ge-s-gi-v-si-quo-no de-s-gi-du-gv-i
Forgive us our debts, 
na-s-gi-ya tsi-di-ga-yo-tsi-na-ho tso-tsi-du-gi
the same as we forgive our debtors, 
a-le tla-s-di u-da-go-le-ye-di-yi ge-sv wi-di-s-gi-ya-ti-nv-s-ta-nv-gi
And do not temptation being lead us into, 
s-gi-yu-da-le-s-ge-s-di-quo-s-gi-ni u-yo ge-sv-i
Deliver us from evil existing. 
tsa-tse-li-ga-ye-no tsa-gv-wi-yu-hi ge-sv-i
For thine your Lordship is, 
a-le tsa-li-ni-gi-di-yi ge-sv-i
And the power is, 
a-le e-tsa-lv-quo-di-yu ge-sv ni-go-hi-lv-i
And the glory is forever. 
e men
Amen.


The Twenty-Third Psalm 
A gi ga di ya - ge sv i - Ga lo ne di, na qua du li s gv na - ge se s di.
My shepherd is the Lord, unwanting I will be. 
I tse i yu s di - wa ga di yv do di - a quv ni si ni di - na quv ne ho.
Green pastures to lie down He makes for me. 
Na v - do yi - a ma ge sv - a ka ti ni do ha.
Beside still water He leads me. 
A qua da nv do gi - o s da na quv ne - du do v i yu wa ni sa ta.
My soul He restores for His name sake. 
U s ti de ga nv nv - v hna i - o ni s di ni a dv ne di - a ka ti ni do.
On the paths of righteousness He leads me. 
U ge da li yv - v hna i - u da yv la dv - v hna i - a yo hu hi s di- yi ge do hi;
The valley of the shadow of death I will walk; 
U yo i - ni tsi s ga i yv nv ge se s di, hi he no - gi na li go.
Evil I will not fear, You are with me. 
Gv na s da - a le - tsa do la nv s di - nu tso se dv na na nv ne ho.
Your rod and staff give me comfort. 
Tso tsa da nu wi - na v - a ne do hv i, ga s gi lo - s qua dv nv ya ta ne.
My enemies near my presence, a table You prepare for me. 
Tsi s go li - a gi lo ne ti ho - na no - a gi da do li s ti s go;
My head with oil You annoint; 
A qua tse li - a gu gi s ti - a tse we gi.
My cup overflows. 
I go hi da quv - tsi le ni do hv - o sda da ni ge - a le - a da do li s di - da go s ta wa de si;
All the days of my life goodness and mercy shall follow me; 
Ga lo ne di - tsu we nv sv - wi ge he s di - i go hi da quu ge sv.
The Lord's house I will dwell forever. 

Hold To God's Unchanging Hand*
s qua ti ni se s di, gi ho wa 
Guide me Great I AM
e la di ga i sv i
as I walk along. 
tsi wa ni ga la hi yu, a yv
Weak, I am. 
tso tla ni gi di ni hi
Strong, you are. 
Chorus 
si gi s de li s gi, s gi s de li s gi
Help us, help us. 
di s gi na no wa di do
Watch over us. 
si gi s de li s gi, s gi s de li s gi
Help us, help us. 
di s gi na no wa di do
Watch over us. 
nv wo ti ga nu go gv i
Medicine spring 
a nv wo s gi s du i si
open to us. 
a tsi la no u lo gi lv
Fire cloud 
i gv yi a i se s di 
goes before us. 
ga la si no u wa tla v
When I step on the banks of 
tso da ni u me yv i
the Jordan River, 
s gi yo hi s da ne lv quu no 
stop my 
a que li hi s di s gv yi
worrying. 
s gi s de li s gi, s gi s de li s gi
Help us, help us. 
do hi de s gi so s ta nv
In peace help us cross. 
ni go hi lv, ni go hi lv
Always, always, 
do da gv no gi s ta ni.
I'll make music to you.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

Missouri Cherokee Tribes proclaim Jewish Heritage:  their claims are substantiated in the Book of Esdras.  The Book of Esdras is referred to in your Bible. There are many words in the Cherokee language similar to HEBREW.
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/848921/posts

Their Hebrew Roots:
The Cherokee language is the only member of the Southern branch of the Iroquoian language family. The Northern branch—which includes Mohawk, Seneca, Cayuga, Oneida, Onondaga, and Tuscarora
“Well, when the earliest Colonial authors began to write about this Early or Mediavel Cherokee, in the 1700s, they interviewed elders (and old timers) who could remember back into the 1600s. And from the facts that they gathered from these independent eye witnesses, ALL these authors (Payne, Adair, Butrick, and Haywood) maintained that this Tribe or Nation was some kind of Semitic Group or Jewish Sect! 
Well, the historical record that these men left, show the Mediavel Cherokee observing the Jewish festivals listed in the Bible. Moreover tales of their mythology tell most of the main Old Testament Bible Stories, but in "Indianized" versions. (Abraham is there as Aquahami, and Moses is there as Washi. And Eve is there as Sheluva or the corn woman.) And they all held to a ONE TRUE GOD that they called YoH-Way-aH (strikingly similar to the Jewish YHVH). 
Yet, to compound matters (and muddy the waters), they also appear to have been Messianic. For they also taught the Trinity, along with a group salvation experience that they called the Cementation Ceremony. Moreover, they had a celebration known as the Bonding Bush Ceremony, which is a dance that uses a Cross symbol in a hoop. Thus, they must have also been Christian, and therefore some kind of Messianic Indians--being Jewish and Christian, both! …”Medieval Cherokee… 
… Now, as WE were organizing Our BRONZEMEN MOVEMENT, philosophically, WE came to view the Mediavel Cherokee as part of the NORDIC RETURN of many of the Lost Tribes of Israel from the Northern Nations. (Jeremiah 16:14-15). This is a Theological concept known as NORDANITY. (See Our Articles in the Viking Revival for details on this.) 
And correspondingly, we found that the Mediavel Cherokee, themselves, taught that they were orginally 12 Tribes, but that only 7 made it to Appalachia. (Sure sounds like Israel, to me!)…” http://veldantia.com/bronzemen/mediavel.html

Dr. Cyrus Gordon of Brandeis Unv. in Boston, was priviledged to sit in on one of the
fall harvest feasts and listened to their chants,songs, and sacred ceremonies.
Being an expert in Hebrew, Minoan, and most Mid. East. languages, he was 
incredulous!
As he listened, he exclaimed to his companion, "THEY ARE SPEAKING THE HEBREW
NAMES OF GOD!"
Read more: http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?...ndId=256581252&blogId=493532999#ixzz10EtoBecE
THE CHEROKEE NATION/ ANCIENT HEBREW TRIBE. 
As in my studies, I have found numerous evidence of how Ancient Israel sent explorers
to the Ancient America, mined all the copper here for the Temple of God, and even settled with some of the ancient people to form the American Native Indian Tribes of America.

The one I want to focus on here, is the Cherokee Nation. 
Because The Cherokee have the most resemblance and closest ties to the ancient
Israelites.

Here are some of the similarities that will astonish you:
Their dress: they also wore similar dress, including the fringes on their garments.
They had the same manner of worship and customs, that are identical to Hebrew

Some other similarities:

In marriage customs among many Indian tribes is very similar to the point of striking.
A widow could not marry without the permission of her brother-in-law.
This custom only existed among the American Indians and the Israelites!

Like the Jews, the Indians had their own "DAY OF ATONEMENT"  in which insults
were forgiven and all disputes buried.

Their TOTEM corresponded in significance with the Israelites ARK OF THE COVENANT.
This chest was carried on poles and could never touch the ground.
In wartime the Israelites carried the ark.
The Cherokee and other tribes, did the same with their totem.

Among the Israelites, the new moon was linked to the Sabbath, and the Festival of
the New Moon was a Biblical feast.
Among them too, ceremonies of the New Moon were of highest importance.

I may add here that these similarities were also found in the Yuchis tribe that
migrated to the Oklahoma territory and show the same evidence.

Both tribes were unique among the other tribes as being racially and linguistically
different and separated from their neighboring tribes.

Every year on the 15th day of the sacred month of harvest, in the fall, they make a
pilgrimage. For 8 days they live in "booths" with roofs open to the sky, covered w/
branches, leaves, and foliage.
During this festival they call upon the Name of God.
This is called the FESTIVAL OF BOOTHS.
This goes back to Moses and the exodus from ancient Egypt. (Lev. 23)


Read more: http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?...ndId=256581252&blogId=493532999#ixzz10Et13WJX


Note:I would like to add that they are the only ones that 'kept the fringes on their garments as commanded'.

http://home.earthlink.net/~ecorebbe/id45.html
http://www.aumcreations.com/glossary.htm
http://www.prophecykeepers.com/kohan.html

http://www.mormonthink.com/mormonstudiesindians.htm
Then, a boat approached, carrying three men and a woman. Two of the men came up to Montezinus, recited Deuteronomy 6:4 in Hebrew, and then made a series of nine statements: 

1 Our Fathers are Abraham, Isaac, Jacob, and Israel . . . .
2 We will bestow several places on them who have a minde to live with us.
3 Joseph dwels in the midst of the Sea . . . .
4 They said (speaking fast) shortly some of us will goe forth to see, and to tread underfoot . . .
5 One day we shall all of us talke together . . . and we shall come forth as issuing out of our Mother the earth.
6 A certaine Messenger shall goe forth.
7 Franciscus shall tell you somewhat more of these things . . . .
8 Suffer us that we may prepare ourselves . . . .
9 Send twelve Men, they making a signe, that they would have men that had beards, and who are skilfull in writing. (Ausubel 1948, 523-24)

1 Kings 9:26 tells us that Solomon built a fleet of ships at Ezion-geber, on the shore of the Red Sea, which was manned by Solomon's servants and Phoenicians sent by Hiram, king of Tyre. They brought gold from Ophir, and 1 Kings 10:22 states further that these ships, along with ships of Tarshish, required three years to complete the journey to Ophir and back. There was a great deal of speculation about the location of Ophir. Adair wrote concerning its identity: "But Vatablus reckons it was Hispaniola, discovered, and named so by Columbus: yet Postellus, Phil. Mornay, Arias Montanus, and Goropius, are of opinion that Peru is the ancient Ophir" (Adair [1775] 1986, 229).
http://www.prophecykeepers.com/kohan.html

http://www.hope-of-israel.org/algonqun.htm
"As someone who is a part Blackfoot I have been intrigued by the fact that the Blackfoot are the ONLY Native Americans (at least the only ones typed) who have TYPE A BLOOD -- over 90% of Native Americans have type O blood. You may be aware that human migration patterns have been borne out by blood type dispersal worldwide.
"I have been wondering WHERE this type A blood came from!? Then I found your site, which provided a missing "dot." Combined with this info below, you can clearly see the confirmation of your assertion that the Blackfoot/Delaware/Algonquian were actually THE LAPPS:"

Note: This is Interesting: My doctors were surprised that I am a type A blood type. (Mahalia) The other Indian tribe my ancestors intermarried with were the Blackfoot.

Native American Indians are from the HEBREW Tribe of Gad.
Seminoles....('runaway slaves' HEBREW  tribe of Reuben


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 22, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> KEEP THE FAITH
> Cherokee
> 
> Lord’s Prayer
> ...


 
Sometimes blessings come in unexpected places...although I know that .  I was looking for this.  I'm 1/2 Cherokee, btw.  Wado.  Now, if I can put that into the syllabary, then I'm doing ohkay!  LOL.  Wanna hear it spoken, y'all?  Elder from the Eastern Band North Carolina.  Thank you!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKkWnF2AtgE

http://www.cherokee.org/Culture/312/Page/default.aspx
(CNO - Cherokee Nation Oklahoma)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

The Gadites...members of the Tribe of Gad (Deuteronomy 3:12) According to prophecy given in Genesis 49:19 Gad would have problems with a troop that would overcome him.  This happened with the United States Calvary. The prophecy states that at the last, meaning the last days, Gad shall overcome.  Gad was one of the tribes that had fallen into idolatry when they were back in Israel , and when they came to America, they said (11 Esdras) that they would serve the Most High and keep the commandments in the new land that they never kept in the old.                                           However, when the Europeans arrived, they were overcome by the missionaries and started having images, and idols, just as the Scripture foretold, concerning Israel, in Deuteronomy 28: And the LORD shall scatter thee among all people, from the one end of the earth even unto the other; and there thou shalt serve other gods, which neither thou nor thy fathers have known, even wood and stone.   
Plagues of Tuberculosis, Small Pox, Polio, Tyfoid Fever, famine, starvation, never any peace from the Europeans
Deuteronomy 28: 20The LORD shall send upon thee cursing, vexation, and rebuke, in all that thou settest thine hand unto for to do, until thou be destroyed, and until thou perish quickly; because of the wickedness of thy doings, whereby thou hast forsaken me. 21The LORD shall make the pestilence cleave unto thee, until he have consumed thee from off the land, whither thou goest to possess it. 22The LORD shall smite thee with a consumption, and with a fever, and with an inflammation, and with an extreme burning, and with the sword, and with blasting, and with mildew; and they shall pursue thee until thou perish. 23And thy heaven that is over thy head shall be brass, and the earth that is under thee shall be iron. 24The LORD shall make the rain of thy land powder and dust: from heaven shall it come down upon thee, until thou be destroyed. 
25The LORD shall cause thee to be smitten before thine enemies: thou shalt go out one way against them, and flee seven ways before them: and shalt be removed into all the kingdoms of the earth. 26And thy carcase shall be meat unto all fowls of the air, and unto the beasts of the earth, and no man shall fray them away.

They were made to kneel before wooden crosses and images and participate in 'strange ceremonies spoken in a 'strange language, separate from the European tongues.  They themselves made totem poles and danced before them...worshipping gods that their forefathers had never known, while their children were taken from them and abused).  41"Thou shalt beget sons and daughters, but thou shalt not enjoy them; for they shall go into captivity." Their children were snatched away and put in Missionary Schools run by nuns and priests, forbidden their language, and forced to become "European" and take "English, Christian names".  They were killed with plagues,  from plague infested blankets, and were continually at war, with one another and with the settlers and with the calvary, their dead bodies were slain in the thousands on the plains, by instruments of death, the long rifles and the gatling guns and today, it is a regular confrontation with the mounties and the police, on the reservations and in the cities.                                                                                                                                                              SONG:Cherokee Nation:  YouTube - Cherokee Nation


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

Volver_Alma_Gitana said:


> Sometimes blessings come in unexpected places...although I know that .  I was looking for this.  I'm 1/2 Cherokee, btw.  Wado.  Now, if I can put that into the syllabary, then I'm doing ohkay!  LOL.  Wanna hear it spoken, y'all?  Elder from the Eastern Band North Carolina.  Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKkWnF2AtgE
> ...


 

Wado, Alma_Gitana,  and Gvlieliga,


Shalom, Mahalia
'Gad' ,(Cherokee Tsalagi-Blackfoot) 'Judah' Yehuda (Negro) - Yisrael

My peeps were settled in Choctaw County, (Choctaw Indian County) Oklahoma, arriving out of Arkansas, before they came "Nawth".  They say that my Aunt (the one in the wedding picture) well, her mother, was 'the prettiest woman in Choctaw county.' You know how them southerners be. My people still have their 'drawls'. My Aunt's husband was out of Lee County Texas.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

The Trail of Tears as Told by Johnny Cash - pt 1
A FIRST HAND ACCOUNT OF: The Removal of the Cherokees from their land in the late fall, from their homes with barefeet and no blankets. This is a letter written by Private John G. Burnett, Captain Abraham McClellan’s Company, 2nd Regiment, 2nd Brigade, Mounted Infantry, Cherokee Indian Removal, 1838-39. He wrote it on his 80th birthday for his children to remember what he'd lived through”
YouTube - The Trail of Tears as Told by Johnny Cash - pt 1

Part 2 Trail of Tears YouTube - The Trail of Tears as Told by Johnny Cash - pt 2

In the year 1828, a little Indian boy living on Ward creek had sold a gold nugget to a white trader, and that nugget sealed the doom of the Cherokees. In a short time the country was overrun with armed brigands claiming to be government agents, who paid no attention to the rights of the Indians who were the legal possessors of the country. Crimes were committed that were a disgrace to civilization. Men were shot in cold blood, lands were confiscated. Homes were burned and the inhabitants driven out by the gold-hungry brigands. 
Chief Junaluska was personally acquainted with President Andrew Jackson. Junaluska had taken 500 of the flower of his Cherokee scouts and helped Jackson to win the battle of the Horse Shoe, leaving 33 of them dead on the field. And in that battle Junaluska had drove his tomahawk through the skull of a Creek warrior, when the Creek had Jackson at his mercy.Chief John Ross sent Junaluska as an envoy to plead with President Jackson for protection for his people, but Jacksonï¿½s manner was cold and indifferent toward the rugged son of the forest who had saved his life. He met Junaluska, heard his plea but curtly said, "Sir, your audience is ended. There is nothing I can do for you." The doom of the Cherokee was sealed. 
Washington, D.C., had decreed that they must be driven West and their lands given to the 
white man, and in May 1838, an army of 4000 regulars, and 3000 volunteer soldiers under command of General Winfield Scott, marched into the Indian country and wrote the blackest chapter on the pages of American history. 

Men working in the fields were arrested and driven to the stockades. Women were dragged from their homes by soldiers whose language they could not understand. Children were often separated from their parents and driven into the stockades with the sky for a blanket and the earth for a pillow. And often the old and infirm were prodded with bayonets to hasten them to the stockades. 

In one home death had come during the night. A little sad-faced child had died and was lying on a bear skin couch and some women were preparing the little body for burial. All were arrested and driven out leaving the child in the cabin. I donï¿½t know who buried the body. 

In another home was a frail mother, apparently a widow and three small children, one just a 
baby. When told that she must go, the mother gathered the children at her feet, prayed a 
humble prayer in her native tongue, patted the old family dog on the head, told the faithful 
creature good-by, with a baby strapped on her back and leading a child with each hand started 
on her exile. But the task was too great for that frail mother. A stroke of heart failure relieved her 
sufferings. She sunk and died with her baby on her back, and her other two children clinging to 
her hands. 

Chief Junaluska who had saved President Jacksonï¿½s life at the battle of Horse Shoe 
witnessed this scene, the tears gushing down his cheeks and lifting his cap he turned his face toward the heavens and said, "Oh my God, if I had known at the battle of the Horse Shoe what I know now, American history would have been differently written." 

At this time, 1890, we are too near the removal of the Cherokees for our young people to fully understand the enormity of the crime that was committed against a helpless race. Truth is, the facts are being concealed from the young people of today. School children of today do not know that we are living on lands that were taken from a helpless race at the bayonet point to satisfy the white man's greed. 

Future generations will read and condemn the act and I do hope posterity will remember that private soldiers like myself, and like the four Cherokees who were forced by General Scott to shoot an Indian Chief and his children, had to execute the orders of our superiors. We had no choice in the matter. 

Twenty-five years after the removal it was my privilege to meet a large company of the 
Cherokees in uniform of the Confederate Army under command of Colonel Thomas. They were encamped at Zollicoffer and I went to see them. Most of them were just boys at the time of the removal but they instantly recognized me as "the soldier that was good to us". Being able to talk to them in their native language I had an enjoyable day with them. From them I learned that Chief John Ross was still ruler in the nation in 1863. And I wonder if he is still living? He was a noble-hearted fellow and suffered a lot for his race.                                

PRESIDENT ANDREW JACKSON: INDIAN REMOVAL AND SUCCESS:   The Cherokee Nation was a Sovereign Nation with it's own government and laws. Cherokees fought the Law the President had effected, fought it all the way to the Supreme Court of the United States Of America, and WON THEIR CASE IN THE SUPREME COURT, but the President of The United States, OVERTURNED THE SUPREME COURT RULING AND THUS BEGAN THE DELIBERATE DESTRUCTION OF THE TRIBES.
YouTube - Andrew Jackson on Indian Removal and Secession
Cherokee Trail of Tears: Forced March of a Thousand Miles  It is told that some soldiers would scalp the private parts of the women they raped and wear it on their hats as a trophy!!!
American Genocide the Trail of Tears YouTube - American Genocide the Trail of Tears  and they called the people they were attacking 'SAVAGES!!!!'  Incidentally, 'scalping did NOT begin with the 'indians'.  It was a EUROPEAN THING!

   Gad גָּ֖ד  Gad known for making prophecies                                           
Gad: a son of Jacob, also his tribe and its territory, also a prophet.  
Jacob’s Prophecy About Gad in the last days:  Genesis 49:19  “Gad a troop shall overcome him but he shall overcome at the last”





By mahalialee4 at 2010-09-22


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

SOMETHING AMAZING ABOUT GAD: Tribe Of Gad were the only ones of the Hebrew Tribes that kept this command REGARDING THE FRINGES, even to this day! DID YOU NOTICE THE FRINGES ON THE GARMENTS OF THE beautiful First Nations Yehudi  woman, TRIBE OF GAD: They also dwell in booths or TENTS IN SUMMER IN SPECIAL AREAS. We get to see the fringes, the booths and the dances at special events.



GAD IN THE LAND OF ISRAEL:Following the completion of the conquest of Canaan by the Israelite tribes after about 1200 BCE,[1] Joshua allocated the land among the twelve tribes. However, in the case of the Tribes of Gad, Reuben and Menasheh, Moses allocated land to them on the eastern side of the Jordan River and the Dead Sea. (Joshua 13:24-28) The Tribe of Gad was allocated a region to the east of the River Jordan, though the exact location is ambiguous.[2]

"The border was Jazer, and all the cities of Gilead, and half the land of the children of Ammon, unto Aroer that is before Rabbah; and from Heshbon unto Ramath-mizpeh, and Betonim; and from Mahanaim unto the border of Lidbir and in the valley, Beth-haram, and Beth-nimrah, and Succoth, and Zaphon, the rest of the kingdom of Sihon king of Heshbon, the Jordan being the border thereof, unto the uttermost part of the sea of Chinnereth beyond the Jordan eastward."
Among the cities mentioned in Numbers 32:34 as having at some point been part of territory of the Tribe of Gad were Ramoth, Jaezer, Aroer, and Dibon, though some of these are marked in Joshua 13:15-16 as belonging to Reuben.

The location was never secure from invasion and attacks, since to the south it was exposed to the Moabites, and like the other tribes east of the Jordan was exposed on the north and east to Aram-Damascus and later the Assyrians.
Tribe of Gad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Numbers 15:38 “Speak unto the children of Israel, and bid them that they make them 
FRINGES in the borders of their garments throughout their generations, and that they put upon the FRINGE of the borders a ribband of blue”:

Tribe of Issachar, Tribe of Ephraim, Tribe of Manasseh etc. still do this! They call them ‘ponchos’ now.
Deuteronomy 22:12 “Thou shalt make thee FRINGES upon the four quarters of thy vesture, wherewith thou coverest thyself. 
Last edited by Mahalialee4; Today at 10:10 PM.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

LET US LOOK AT THE FIRST HOLOCAUST IN AMERICA:

 * PAY ATTENTION!!!!!! WHAT HITLER HAD TO SAY ABOUT WHAT WAS DONE HERE!!!!PAY ATTENTION!!!
AMERICAN HOLOCAUST OF NATIVE AMERICAN INDIANS  - Compared to Jewish Holocaust by Nazi Hitler, Rascism
YouTube - American Holocaust of Native American Indians - Compared to Jewish Holocaust by Nazi Hitler, Rascism

"HITLER SAID THAT AMERICAN GENOCIDE OF THE INDIANS WAS HIS MODEL FOR EXTERMINATING THE JEWS IN EUROPE!"    19 MILLION NATIVES WERE EXTERMINATED! HERE IN AMERICA!!!!

"The powerful and hard-hitting documentary, American Holocaust, is quite possibly the only film that reveals the link between the Nazi holocaust, which claimed at least 6 million Jews, and the American Holocaust which claimed, according to conservative estimates, 19 million Indigenous People.

It is seldom noted anywhere in fact, be it in textbooks or on the internet, that Hitler studied Americas Indian policy, and used it as a model for what he termed the final solution. 

He wasnt the only one either. Its not explicitly mentioned in the film, but its well known that members of the National Party government in South Africa studied the American approach before they introduced the system of racial apartheid, which lasted from 1948 to 1994. Other fascist regimes, for instance, in South and Central America, studied the same policy.

Noted even less frequently, Canadas Aboriginal policy was also closely examined for its psychological properties. America always took the more wide-open approach, for example, by decimating the Buffalo to get rid of a primary food source, by introducing pox blankets, and by giving $1 rewards to settlers in return for scalps of Indigenous Men, women, and children, among many, many other horrendous acts. Canada, on the other hand, was more bureaucratic about it. They used what I like to call the gentlemans touch, because instead of extinguishment, Canada sought to remove the Indian from the Man and the Women and the Child, through a long-term, and very specific program of internal breakdown and replacement call it assimilation. America had its own assimilation program, but Canada was far more technical about it. 

Perhaps these points would have been more closely examined in American Holocaust if the film had been completed. The films director, Joanelle Romero, says shes been turned down from all sources of funding since she began putting it together in 1995.

Perhaps its just not good business to invest in something that tells so much truth? In any event, Romero produced a shortened, 29-minute version of the film in 2001, with the hope of encouraging new funders so she could complete American Holocaust. Eight years on, Romero is still looking for funds. 

American Holocaust may never become the 90-minute documentary Romero hoped to create, to help expose the most substantial act of genocide that the world has ever seen one that continues even as you read these words."

AFTER THAT, IT WAS THE RESERVATIONS!!!!

Nelson Mandela said that what was done with the Native Indians in America is what was done in South Africa!!!

Reservations:    Tribal Lands........PAY ATTENTION......


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 22, 2010)

AMERICAN REPEATED GENOCIDE:

Read The Book:  ‘AMERICAN HOLOCAUST’ professor David Stannard Published 1992
American Holocaust: The Destruction of America's Native Peoples, a lecture by David Stannard, professor and chair of the American Studies Department at the University of Hawaii. Stannard, author of American Holocaust, asserts that the European and white American destruction of the native peoples of the Americas was the most substantial act of genocide in world history. A combination of atrocities and imported plagues resulted in the death of roughly 95 percent of the native population in the Americas. Stannard argues that the perpetrators of the American Holocaust operated from the same ideological source as the architects of the Nazi Holocaust. That ideology remains alive today in American foreign policy, Stannard avers. 

The 31st Annual Vanderbilt University Holocaust Lecture Series, the longest continuous Holocaust lecture series at an American university, takes the theme this year of (over) Sites of Memory and examines places that are infused with memories of genocide and the challenge to find effective ways to honor these memories.
Hear The Lecture:
YouTube - American Holocaust: The Destruction of America's Native Peoples

LEARN WHAT REALLY HAPPENED WITH HAWAII....also our fellow Israelites! (Naphtali)...and all the islands of the sea.  (ETHNIC CLEANSING BY BIO CHEMICAL WARFARE....outbreaks of the same diseases in place after place....sent in on blankets etc. later it was vaccinations...same thing occurred in the Caribbean etc....from "Christian Europeans")

THERE HAS BEEN ONGOING GENOICIDE OF THE HEBREWS IN NORTH AND SOUTH AMERICA FOR 400 YEARS! AND OTHER PARTS OF THE WORLD.  

SO WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Sep 22, 2010)

........................


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 23, 2010)

PSALMS 83:  READ IT! an international global conspiracy of governments, against the people of the Most High for 400 years plus all the way back to the time of Roman Empire. How? Through the state: Religion, Education, Politics and Sorcery >(Pharmakia---drugs)...The same ones planning the ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT. THEY TOTALLY HATE THE PEOPLE OF GOD. The scattered tribes have been their prey, hunted down and pursued in country after country being taken over, or stolen under false pretenses.  Many of the people of the most High are in Prison houses just to keep them from ever rising up.


"2For, lo, THINE ENEMIES MAKE A TUMULT, (BIG UPRISING): and THEY THAT HATE THEE HAVE LIFTED UP THE HEAD. 

3 THEY HAVE TAKE CRAFTY COUNSEL AGAINST THEY PEOPLE, and CONSULTED AGAINST THY HIDDEN ONES. 

4 THEY HAVE SAID, COME, AND LET US CUT THEM OFF FROM BEING A NATION; THAT THE NAME OF ISRAEL MAY BE NO MORE IN REMEMBRANCE. 

5For they have CONSULTED TOGETHER WITH ONE CONSENT: they are CONFEDERATE AGAINST THEE: thee: ......ALL THE POWER OF EVERY STATE, AND EVERY COUNTRY LISTED ARE AT THE FOREFRONT.)

(Esau (Edom)Europe and America, Arabs, Asians, Africans,...all make merchandise off of the people of the Most High, financially, spiritually(synagogue of satan, Babylon the Great), 
6The tabernacles of Edom, and the Ishmaelites; of Moab, and the Hagarenes; 

7Gebal, and Ammon, and Amalek; the Philistines with the inhabitants of Tyre; 

8Assur also is joined with them: they have holpen the children of Lot. Selah. 

9Do unto them as unto the Midianites; as to Sisera, as to Jabin, at the brook of Kison: 

10Which perished at Endor: they became as dung for the earth. 

11Make their nobles like Oreb, and like Zeeb: yea, all their princes as Zebah, and as Zalmunna: 

12WHO SAID, LET US TAKE TO OURSELVES THE HOUSES OF GOD IN POSSESSION. (bring into bondage, subjection)

13O my God, make them like a wheel; as the stubble before the wind. 

14As the fire burneth a wood, and as the flame setteth the mountains on fire; 

15So persecute them with thy tempest, and make them afraid with thy storm. 

16Fill their faces with shame; that they may seek thy name, O LORD. 

17Let them be confounded and troubled for ever; yea, let them be put to shame, and perish: "


RETURNING AND REPENTING: MUST BE DONE BY ISRAEL

Isaiah 42:23 "WHICH of you WILL LISTEN TO THIS or  PAY CLOSE ATTENTION IN TIME TO COME?"

Isaiah 42:22 "But this [is] a people robbed and spoiled; [they are] all of them snared in holes, and they are hid in prison houses: they are for a prey, and none delivereth; for a spoil, and none saith, Restore."

Nehemiah 9:2 Those of Israelite descent had separated themselves from all foreigners. They stood in their places and confessed their sins and the wickedness of their fathers.

Psalm 106:6 We have sinned, even as our fathers did; we have done wrong and acted wickedly

Daniel 9:5 we have sinned and done wrong. We have been wicked and have rebelled; we have turned away from your commands and laws.

1 Kings 8: 33When  THY PEOPLE ISRAEL BE SMITTEN DOWN BEFORE THE ENEMY, because they have sinned against thee, and shall turn again to thee, and confess thy name, and pray, and make supplication unto thee in this house: 34Then hear thou in heaven, and forgive the sin of thy people Israel, and bring them again unto the land which thou gavest unto their fathers. 

35When heaven is shut up, and there is no rain, because they have sinned against thee; if they pray toward this place, and confess thy name, and turn from their sin, when thou afflictest them: 36Then hear thou in heaven, and forgive the sin of thy servants, and of thy people Israel, that thou teach them the good way wherein they should walk, and give rain upon thy land, which thou hast given to thy people for an inheritance. "


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 23, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> LET US LOOK AT THE FIRST HOLOCAUST IN AMERICA:
> 
> * PAY ATTENTION!!!!!! WHAT HITLER HAD TO SAY ABOUT WHAT WAS DONE HERE!!!!PAY ATTENTION!!!
> AMERICAN HOLOCAUST OF NATIVE AMERICAN INDIANS  - Compared to Jewish Holocaust by Nazi Hitler, Rascism
> ...


 

I love her work, Joanelle Romero!  Shoot, 1835, 1935...getting ready for the removals... that's where Craptler got it's precedent from.  What people don't realize is what has happened to the vast majority of Black Indians...how they were absorbed into the Black community and oppressed by both Blacks and Whites regarding their identities.  It's all part of that genocide on paper, to further the erasure of Natives period.  Right under people's noses...well, not for us...but.  I agree with this.  And I used to own that book, American Holocaust but lost it in the move.  It was all part of my class on Native Education with Dr. Cornell Pewewardy.  Love that professor!  If anybody can and is interested, watch Rich Heape's "Black Indians," hosted by James Earl Jones.  I think that most in the AA community do not comprehend this.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 23, 2010)

JESUS SAID FALSE PROPHETS WOULD COME IN THE NAME OF 'JESUS', OR 'CHRIST' AND MISLEAD MANY! (Matthew 24)  He warned that our biggest STUMBLING BLOCK, would be DECEPTION!  That is why he WARNED US...."Watch out that no man deceive you!  Many will come in MY NAME...(he warned us)...and DECEIVE MANY".....

EZEKIAL WARNED US:
1And the word of the LORD came unto me, saying, 2Son of man, prophesy against THE SHEPHERDS OF ISRAEL, PROPHESY, and say unto them, Thus saith the Lord GOD unto the shepherds; Woe be to the shepherds of Israel that do feed themselves! should not the shepherds feed the flocks? 3Ye eat the fat, and ye clothe you with the wool, ye kill them that are fed: but ye feed not the flock. 4The diseased have ye not strengthened, neither have ye healed that which was sick, neither have ye bound up that which was broken, neither have ye brought again that which was driven away, neither have ye sought that which was lost; but with force and with cruelty have ye ruled them. 5And they were scattered, because there is no shepherd: and they became meat to all the beasts of the field, when they were scattered. 6My sheep wandered through all the mountains, and upon every high hill: yea, my flock was scattered upon all the face of the earth, and none did search or seek after them. 
7Therefore, ye shepherds, hear the word of the LORD; 8As I live, saith the Lord GOD, surely because my flock became a prey, and my flock became meat to every beast of the field, because there was no shepherd, neither did my shepherds search for my flock, but the shepherds fed themselves, and fed not my flock; 9Therefore, O ye shepherds, hear the word of the LORD; 10Thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I am against the shepherds; and I will require my flock at their hand, and cause them to cease from feeding the flock; neither shall the shepherds feed themselves any more; for I will deliver my flock from their mouth, that they may not be meat for them. 

11For thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I, even I, will both search my sheep, and seek them out. 12As a shepherd seeketh out his flock in the day that he is among his sheep that are scattered; so will I seek out my sheep, and will deliver them out of all places where they have been scattered in the cloudy and dark day. 13And I will bring them out from the people, and gather them from the countries, and will bring them to their own land, and feed them upon the mountains of Israel by the rivers, and in all the inhabited places of the country. 14I will feed them in a good pasture, and upon the high mountains of Israel shall their fold be: there shall they lie in a good fold, and in a fat pasture shall they feed upon the mountains of Israel. 15I will feed my flock, and I will cause them to lie down, saith the Lord GOD. 16I will seek that which was lost, and bring again that which was driven away, and will bind up that which was broken, and will strengthen that which was sick: but I will destroy the fat and the strong; I will feed them with judgment. 

17And as for you, O my flock, thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I judge between cattle and cattle, between the rams and the he goats. 18Seemeth it a small thing unto you to have eaten up the good pasture, but ye must tread down with your feet the residue of your pastures? and to have drunk of the deep waters, but ye must foul the residue with your feet? 19And as for my flock, they eat that which ye have trodden with your feet; and they drink that which ye have fouled with your feet. 

20Therefore thus saith the Lord GOD unto them; Behold, I, even I, will judge between the fat cattle and between the lean cattle. 21Because ye have thrust with side and with shoulder, and pushed all the diseased with your horns, till ye have scattered them abroad; 22Therefore will I save my flock, and they shall no more be a prey; and I will judge between cattle and cattle.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 23, 2010)

JEREMIAH WARNED US: Woe be unto the pastors that destroy and scatter the sheep of my pasture! saith the LORD. 2Therefore thus saith the LORD God of Israel against the pastors that feed my people; Ye have scattered my flock, and driven them away, and have not visited them: behold, I will visit upon you the evil of your doings, saith the LORD. 3And I will gather the remnant of my flock out of all countries whither I have driven them, and will bring them again to their folds; and they shall be fruitful and increase. 4And I will set up shepherds over them which shall feed them: and they shall fear no more, nor be dismayed, neither shall they be lacking, saith the LORD. 
5Behold, the days come, saith the LORD, that I will raise unto David a righteous Branch, and a King shall reign and prosper, and shall execute judgment and justice in the earth. 

6In his days Judah shall be saved, and Israel shall dwell safely: and this is his name whereby he shall be called, THE LORD OUR RIGHTEOUSNESS. 

7Therefore, behold, the days come, saith the LORD, that they shall no more say, The LORD liveth, which brought up the children of Israel out of the land of Egypt; 8But, The LORD liveth, which brought up and which led the seed of the house of Israel out of the north country, and from all countries whither I had driven them; and they shall dwell in their own land. 

9Mine heart within me is broken because of the prophets; all my bones shake; I am like a drunken man, and like a man whom wine hath overcome, because of the LORD, and because of the words of his holiness. 

10For the land is full of adulterers; for because of swearing the land mourneth; the pleasant places of the wilderness are dried up, and their course is evil, and their force is not right. 

11For both prophet and priest are profane; yea, in my house have I found their wickedness, saith the LORD. 

12Wherefore their way shall be unto them as slippery ways in the darkness: they shall be driven on, and fall therein: for I will bring evil upon them, even the year of their visitation, saith the LORD. 

13And I have seen folly in the prophets of Samaria; they prophesied in Baal, and caused my people Israel to err. 

14I have seen also in the prophets of Jerusalem an horrible thing: they commit adultery, and walk in lies: they strengthen also the hands of evildoers, that none doth return from his wickedness: they are all of them unto me as Sodom, and the inhabitants thereof as Gomorrah. 

15Therefore thus saith the LORD of hosts concerning the prophets; Behold, I will feed them with wormwood, and make them drink the water of gall: for from the prophets of Jerusalem is profaneness gone forth into all the land. 

16Thus saith the LORD of hosts, Hearken not unto the words of the prophets that prophesy unto you: they make you vain: they speak a vision of their own heart, and not out of the mouth of the LORD. 

17They say still unto them that despise me, The LORD hath said, Ye shall have peace; and they say unto every one that walketh after the imagination of his own heart, No evil shall come upon you. 

18For who hath stood in the counsel of the LORD, and hath perceived and heard his word? who hath marked his word, and heard it? 

19Behold, a whirlwind of the LORD is gone forth in fury, even a grievous whirlwind: it shall fall grievously upon the head of the wicked. 

20The anger of the LORD shall not return, until he have executed, and till he have performed the thoughts of his heart: in the latter days ye shall consider it perfectly. 

21I have not sent these prophets, yet they ran: I have not spoken to them, yet they prophesied. 

22But if they had stood in my counsel, and had caused my people to hear my words, then they should have turned them from their evil way, and from the evil of their doings. 

23Am I a God at hand, saith the LORD, and not a God afar off? 

24Can any hide himself in secret places that I shall not see him? saith the LORD. Do not I fill heaven and earth? saith the LORD. 

25I have heard what the prophets said, that prophesy lies in my name, saying, I have dreamed, I have dreamed. 26How long shall this be in the heart of the prophets that prophesy lies? yea, they are prophets of the deceit of their own heart; 27Which think to cause my people to forget my name by their dreams which they tell every man to his neighbour, as their fathers have forgotten my name for Baal. 28The prophet that hath a dream, let him tell a dream; and he that hath my word, let him speak my word faithfully. What is the chaff to the wheat? saith the LORD. 29Is not my word like as a fire? saith the LORD; and like a hammer that breaketh the rock in pieces? 30Therefore, behold, I am against the prophets, saith the LORD, that steal my words every one from his neighbour. 31Behold, I am against the prophets, saith the LORD, that use their tongues, and say, He saith. 32Behold, I am against them that prophesy false dreams, saith the LORD, and do tell them, and cause my people to err by their lies, and by their lightness; yet I sent them not, nor commanded them: therefore they shall not profit this people at all, saith the LORD. 

33And when this people, or the prophet, or a priest, shall ask thee, saying, What is the burden of the LORD? thou shalt then say unto them, What burden? I will even forsake you, saith the LORD. 34And as for the prophet, and the priest, and the people, that shall say, The burden of the LORD, I will even punish that man and his house. 35Thus shall ye say every one to his neighbour, and every one to his brother, What hath the LORD answered? and, What hath the LORD spoken? 36And the burden of the LORD shall ye mention no more: for every man's word shall be his burden; for ye have perverted the words of the living God, of the LORD of hosts our God. 37Thus shalt thou say to the prophet, What hath the LORD answered thee? and, What hath the LORD spoken? 38But since ye say, The burden of the LORD; therefore thus saith the LORD; Because ye say this word, The burden of the LORD, and I have sent unto you, saying, Ye shall not say, The burden of the LORD; 39Therefore, behold, I, even I, will utterly forget you, and I will forsake you, and the city that I gave you and your fathers, and cast you out of my presence: 40And I will bring an everlasting reproach upon you, and a perpetual shame, which shall not be forgotten.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 23, 2010)

AND SOME VERY SERIOUS WARNING IN EZEKIAL CHAPTER 13:

1And the word of the LORD came unto me, saying, 2Son of man, prophesy against the prophets of Israel that prophesy, and say thou unto them that prophesy out of their own hearts, Hear ye the word of the LORD; 3Thus saith the Lord GOD; Woe unto the foolish prophets, that follow their own spirit, and have seen nothing! 4O Israel, thy prophets are like the foxes in the deserts. 5Ye have not gone up into the gaps, neither made up the hedge for the house of Israel to stand in the battle in the day of the LORD. 6They have seen vanity and lying divination, saying, The LORD saith: and the LORD hath not sent them: and they have made others to hope that they would confirm the word. 7Have ye not seen a vain vision, and have ye not spoken a lying divination, whereas ye say, The LORD saith it; albeit I have not spoken? 
8Therefore thus saith the Lord GOD; Because ye have spoken vanity, and seen lies, therefore, behold, I am against you, saith the Lord GOD. 9And mine hand shall be upon the prophets that see vanity, and that divine lies: they shall not be in the assembly of my people, neither shall they be written in the writing of the house of Israel, neither shall they enter into the land of Israel; and ye shall know that I am the Lord GOD. 10Because, even because they have seduced my people, saying, Peace; and there was no peace; and one built up a wall, and, lo, others daubed it with untempered morter: 11Say unto them which daub it with untempered morter, that it shall fall: there shall be an overflowing shower; and ye, O great hailstones, shall fall; and a stormy wind shall rend it. 12Lo, when the wall is fallen, shall it not be said unto you, Where is the daubing wherewith ye have daubed it? 13Therefore thus saith the Lord GOD; I will even rend it with a stormy wind in my fury; and there shall be an overflowing shower in mine anger, and great hailstones in my fury to consume it. 14So will I break down the wall that ye have daubed with untempered morter, and bring it down to the ground, so that the foundation thereof shall be discovered, and it shall fall, and ye shall be consumed in the midst thereof: and ye shall know that I am the LORD. 15Thus will I accomplish my wrath upon the wall, and upon them that have daubed it with untempered morter, and will say unto you, The wall is no more, neither they that daubed it; 16To wit, the prophets of Israel which prophesy concerning Jerusalem, and which see visions of peace for her, and there is no peace, saith the Lord GOD. 

17Likewise, thou son of man, set thy face against the daughters of thy people, which prophesy out of their own heart; and prophesy thou against them, 18And say, Thus saith the Lord GOD; Woe to the women that sew pillows to all armholes, and make kerchiefs upon the head of every stature to hunt souls! Will ye hunt the souls of my people, and will ye save the souls alive that come unto you? 19And will ye pollute me among my people for handfuls of barley and for pieces of bread, to slay the souls that should not die, and to save the souls alive that should not live, by your lying to my people that hear your lies? 

20Wherefore thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I am against your pillows, wherewith ye there hunt the souls to make them fly, and I will tear them from your arms, and will let the souls go, even the souls that ye hunt to make them fly. 21Your kerchiefs also will I tear, and deliver my people out of your hand, and they shall be no more in your hand to be hunted; and ye shall know that I am the LORD. 22Because with lies ye have made the heart of the righteous sad, whom I have not made sad; and strengthened the hands of the wicked, that he should not return from his wicked way, by promising him life: 23Therefore ye shall see no more vanity, nor divine divinations: for I will deliver my people out of your hand: and ye shall know that I am the LORD.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 23, 2010)

DEUTERONOMY 12:

28Observe and hear all these words which I command thee, that it may go well with thee, and with thy children after thee for ever, when thou doest that which is good and right in the sight of the LORD thy God. 

29When the LORD thy God shall cut off the nations from before thee, whither thou goest to possess them, and thou succeedest them, and dwellest in their land; 30Take heed to thyself that thou be not snared by following them, after that they be destroyed from before thee; and that thou inquire not after their gods, saying, How did these nations serve their gods? even so will I do likewise. 31Thou shalt not do so unto the LORD thy God: for every abomination to the LORD, which he hateth, have they done unto their gods; for even their sons and their daughters they have burnt in the fire to their gods. 

32What thing soever I command you, observe to do it: thou shalt not add thereto, nor diminish from it. 


DEUTERONOMY 18:



9When thou art come into the land which the LORD thy God giveth thee, thou shalt not learn to do after the abominations of those nations. 10There shall not be found among you any one that maketh his son or his daughter to pass through the fire, or that useth divination, or an observer of times, or an enchanter, or a witch, 11Or a charmer, or a consulter with familiar spirits, or a wizard, or a necromancer. 12For all that do these things are an abomination unto the LORD: and because of these abominations the LORD thy God doth drive them out from before thee. 13Thou shalt be perfect with the LORD thy God. 14For these nations, which thou shalt possess, hearkened unto observers of times, and unto diviners: but as for thee, the LORD thy God hath not suffered thee so to do. 

15The LORD thy God will raise up unto thee a Prophet from the midst of thee, of thy brethren, like unto me; unto him ye shall hearken; 16According to all that thou desiredst of the LORD thy God in Horeb in the day of the assembly, saying, Let me not hear again the voice of the LORD my God, neither let me see this great fire any more, that I die not. 17And the LORD said unto me, They have well spoken that which they have spoken. 18I will raise them up a Prophet from among their brethren, like unto thee, and will put my words in his mouth; and he shall speak unto them all that I shall command him. 19And it shall come to pass, that whosoever will not hearken unto my words which he shall speak in my name, I will require it of him. 20But the prophet, which shall presume to speak a word in my name, which I have not commanded him to speak, or that shall speak in the name of other gods, even that prophet shall die. 21And if thou say in thine heart, How shall we know the word which the LORD hath not spoken? 22When a prophet speaketh in the name of the LORD, if the thing follow not, nor come to pass, that is the thing which the LORD hath not spoken, but the prophet hath spoken it presumptuously: thou shalt not be afraid of him.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree, In some cases folks get upset just at the mention of the word "Cherokee"...did they think we should have just died and gone away already? The Census labelled many Cherokee black, to erase the Cherokees. They claimed the Cherokees just 'vanished'. They would like to make us all go away. We know where the bodies are buried!  Black, Iroquois, Mexican, Puerto Ricans, Cubans, etc.   They are working on a plan to remove us, permanently.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 23, 2010)

There is Also the Book 'BLACK INDIANS'.
a GREAT BOOK ALSO: 'LOST TRIBES AND THE PROMISED LAND' Ronald Sanders, that has the meeting between one of the explorers and the Hebrew (Indian) of Reuben, in 'Florida' area. "They said, that  the Tribe of Manasseh lived close by on an island". (CUBA)

It is interesting that Columbus carried HEBREW INTERPRETERS to the NEW WORLD! He also told King Ferdinand and Queen Isabel that "he would find the gold so that they could get JERUSALEM!"


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 23, 2010)

THE TWELVE LOST TRIBES FOUND
VIDEO PART 1 OF 10
PART 1 YouTube - TheGOCChurch144's Channel


----------



## Laela (Sep 23, 2010)

Mahalialee,

This historical information is very good.. 

I'm not posting this for debate or in protest, because a lot of this information is valid. Lies have reverberated through the centuries to the point of deception. I've been lied to in the schools... on the street, even in some churches.   I could also post photos of _my people_, the Carib Indians (labeled as part of the tribe of Manasseh), with the sharp facial features, high cheekbones. They were wrongly accused of being cannibals because of "white" people's accounts. I'm sure there many others reading this thread who could attest to the same and who have historical facts galore and aren't ignorant of history or other cultures and aren't (and probably never were) deceived.  Very true.. that we all suffered racism in the Diaspora, were downtrodden and treated poorly.  Sankofa! is good at times. The worse thing someone could do is to try to shut Truth up.


But get this... ALL people who accept Jesus Christ are God's chosen people. We must remember God chose Israel, but not all of Israel chose Him. When Peter got that vision from God that what He calls clean, no man can call unclean, God was referring to the Gentiles... people other than the Jews. If they won't accept Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior and put other gods before Him, God already says in His Word what will happen. In God's eyes, all His Children are treasured and precious, that includes the Gentiles. And, He is no respecter or of persons...* Romans 2:11*

*JEWS IN BIBLE PROPHECY:*
We should pray for the Jewish people today that they might individually come to Jesus. This is all consistent with God's instructions to Israel. _"But if ye shall at all turn from following me, ye or your children, and will not keep my commandments and my statutes which I have set before you, but go and serve other gods, and worship them: then will I cut off Israel out of the land which I have given them; and this house, which I have hallowed for my name, will I cast out of my sight; and Israel shall be a proverb and a byword among all people: And at this house, which is high, every one that passeth by it shall be astonished, and shall hiss; and they shall say, Why hath the LORD done thus unto this land, and to this house?"_ *I Kings 9:6-8.*

*In Romans 11*, Paul says the same thing can happen to Christians. We must continue our heart-felt relationship with Jesus or lose our way. Also notice the condition given in the promise to Solomon. _"If you search for Him, He will let you find Him, but if you forsake Him, He will cast you off forever._" 

*1 Chronicles 28:9 TEB*. See also *Deut. 8:20.* This is a warning to Christians just as much as it was to Israel of old.
Source: Are the Jews God's chosen people? | Bibleinfo.com

Be blessed...~


----------



## Laela (Sep 23, 2010)

*Slaves to Denial*
The Cherokee Nation is determined to deny black folks citizenship. Descendants of Freedmen cannot let that happen.







I am a descendant of Cherokee Freedmen, the former slaves owned by the Cherokees and a smaller number of free blacks who lived among the tribe before the end of the Civil War. So watching the PBS series We Shall Remain, which aired last month, I empathized with Native Americans and silently condemned the white settlers and government officials for all that they so inhumanely inflicted on the native tribes. I felt angry about the forcible removal of the Cherokees from the Southeast to Indian Territory or modern Oklahoma.

But in recent years, I have found myself as angry with the Cherokees themselves as I am with the white settlers who wronged them in the past.

From the end of the war until Oklahoma statehood in 1907, black Freedmen were accorded rights as citizens of Cherokee Nation, if not exactly equal rights. A century later, Freedmen descendants find themselves battling the Cherokee Nation in the courts to restore their tribal citizenship.

By rejecting a people whose history is so bound up with their own, the Cherokees are engaging in a massive case of denial. The history of every family descended from Freedmen reflects close relations with Cherokees, down to some last names still in use today. Watching the PBS documentary, I was reminded more than once how interlaced the Cherokees’ family history is with my own.

A scene shows a replica of the signature of a Cherokee leader who signed the duplicitous 1835 treaty that led to the tribe's and their slaves' relocation. Two decades later, that Cherokee leader, John Adair Bell, kidnapped and re-enslaved my third great-grandmother, Malinda, and two of her children. He carted them to Texas, and that family was never whole again.

Another sequence dramatizes the brutal assassinations of three other Cherokees who signed that treaty. The killings happened soon after the tribe arrived in Indian Territory, touching off prolonged infighting between two factions.

Similar assassinations of two of Bell's cousins in 1853 appear to have scared him enough that he fled to Texas. For some reason, he felt that exile entitled him to Malinda—who was born a slave to Bell’s in-laws but had been freed—and her two young daughters.

One of the living commentators who appears later on in the documentary is Gayle Ross, a descendant of the most famous Cherokee chief, John Ross, who led the tribe through the Trail of Tears and the Civil War, a period covering almost 30 years.

Ross and I met, acrimoniously, last summer in Chicago after I publicly blasted Cherokee Principal Chief Chad Smith for his inaccurate and dismissive rendering of the freedmen history and their claim to tribal citizenship.

Ross told me she was upset by my description of her ancestor as a slaveholder. “He was much more than that,” she said when I encountered her on an escalator in the city’s convention center.

My comments came during a forum about freedmen citizenship at a conference of African-American, Native American, Asian and Hispanic journalists. The quadrennial conference has the ambitious title, UNITY!

The conversation with Ross spilled out of the meeting room and back onto the escalator and, up to that point, had been polite and intense. Then, with a sharp note of hostility, she said something about not letting “other people” tell “our” history. Our history. Suddenly, me and my family were defined as the outsiders.

I responded with some shared history she probably didn’t know. In 1875, a relative of hers—another descendant of John Ross—shot and killed the first wife of my second great-grandfather (Malinda’s son). The tribe then manipulated the court system to ensure the shooter got off without a trial. Those revelations were enough for her to back off.

As it turns out, Gayle Ross and I are cousins by marriage. After the Civil War, a Cherokee cousin of hers and a freedman cousin of mine (Malinda’s nephew) married and had eight children in the Cherokee Nation.

The names of our married distant relatives are in the History of the Cherokee Indians and Their Legends and Folklore by Emmet Starr, the eminent Cherokee genealogist. On page 417: Sarah Cynthia Clark (Ross’ relative) and Allen Lynch (mine).

How did I come to know this? The lawsuit seeking Cherokee citizenship for freedmen descendants cites discrepancies in how children were categorized in a census at the turn of the 20th century that determines eligibility for Cherokee citizenship. Some children were recorded as black, some as Cherokee by blood.

The Cherokee Nation’s attempt to disown part of its history, and those who share it, is actually doing more to bring that history into the open.

Kenneth J. Cooper, a Pulitzer Prize-winning reporter, is a freelance journalist based in Boston.


----------



## Laela (Sep 23, 2010)

Posted: December 17, 2009 10:53 AM

Oral Roberts' Death Leaves Legacy Of Televangelism

The death of Oral Roberts brings to a close one of the more colorful chapters in American religious history. Born into rural poverty in Pontotoc County, Oklahoma, Granville Oral Roberts became one of the best-known televangelists of the twentieth century. He translated pentecostalism from the sweaty tents of the revival circuit to the cool professionalism of the television studio.

Roberts was among the first to figure out that television solved forever the riddle of itinerancy. The miracle of television allowed preachers to be everywhere at once. Itinerancy was never the same. Preachers flocked to the television studios the way that the faithful had flocked to the revival tents, and the age of the televangelist was born.

In a sense, Roberts' challenge was far more daunting than that faced by Billy Graham, Roberts' contemporary. Graham was a mainstream evangelical, everything from his boyish good looks and media savvy to his barely discernible touch of Carolina drawl. Graham's "crusades," as he called them, attracted celebrities and extensive media coverage. Although Graham's preaching was energetic, especially in his younger years, it was also measured.

Roberts, on the other hand, was an Okie with a bit of Cherokee blood. His brand of evangelicalism, known as pentecostalism, featured "glossolalia" (speaking in tongues), ecstatic worship and divine healing. Yes, Roberts eventually toned down some of his tent-revival antics for television, but pentecostalism was undeniably a tougher sell than Graham's smooth, corporate-style evangelicalism.

Roberts migrated to television in 1955, just as pentecostalism itself was about to burst onto public consciousness. Roberts himself had been influenced by Kathryn Kuhlman, a healing evangelist; Roberts in turn influenced such "Seed Faith" preachers as Kenneth Copeland and Kenneth Hagin, who promised riches to the faithful if they sent money to whichever televangelist was making the appeal.

In the 1980s Roberts was part of the trifecta of televangelist scandals, although he really didn't belong in that company. Whereas Jim Bakker had a tryst with (you can't make this up) a church secretary from Long Island and sought to cover it up with hush money from ministry funds and Jimmy Swaggart was frequenting Louisiana motel rooms for voyeuristic encounters with prostitutes, Roberts' notoriety in 1987 was a very different sort. He informed his followers that God would "call him home" unless God's people ponied up something like $4.5 or $8 million (accounts differ).

This may have been the first time in history that God had taken a hostage and demanded ransom.

Roberts survived the incident and the embarrassment - and he got his money. The funds were supposed to support his City of Faith hospital, an ill-fated venture that turned out to be financially disastrous, especially in Tulsa, Oklahoma, which already had a surfeit of hospital beds.

Roberts was more successful in setting up a university in 1963, although he initially resisted the eponymous designation. A few institutions of higher education in America are named after individuals. Harvard, Yale and Brown come to mind, and Duke and Vanderbilt and Stanford. Oral Roberts University, by some measure, must be included in that roster - along with Bob Jones University. Oral Roberts University had an NCAA division one basketball team in the 1980s, and several of the players went on to careers in the NBA; the joke at the time was that, with Roberts' skills as a healer, the team didn't need a trainer. Some of the university's graduates include Copeland, Ted Haggard (former head of the National Association of Evangelicals) and Michelle Bachman (member of Congress from Minnesota).

Not bad for an Okie who himself never graduated from college.

Any retrospective about religion in the twentieth century must include prominent mention of Oral Roberts, this son of a preacher who became a preacher himself. And beside his name should be included words like minister, educator, pentecostal and one of the pioneers of televangelism.


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you Laela.   Still, people don't realize the depth of this Freedman situation.  Not all Cherokees who are Black were slaves.  Not all Freedmen are fully Black with no Indian blood. The U.S. govt. has been secretly  pushing this turnover (imho).  Why?  They eventually want to disband all tribes, like they are having success with (little by little ) in California like with the Pomo.  It's no wonder the Freedmen were next. 

Chief Chad Smith  saw to it that the Delaware and the Shawnee were thrown out as well...so it's not just the Blacks...it's ....  Indian country politricks dependant upon the White man's broken promises.   300 million a year and elders can't even get 500 bucks for a cap on a tooth cuz the funds aren't there?  Where does the money go?  You know, people are shut up and threatened with violence.  

The fewer Cherokee, the bigger the payout for his cronies and council (although, thank G-d there are some with level heads).  This is one reason the CNO and other Nations of the Five Civilized Tribes (that, in itself, is a joke...cuz they were "civilized" to reflect southern white standards for it's 1/2White Cherokee population)  are looking outside the tribal towns to find new whiter members.  Ha!  They truly have no vested interest, boost the numbers just to vote in the same old council and shut up those who live close under their regime.  How can you truly know and care when you don't live right under it?  You get a card of pride, promises and voting privileges.  You're  promised little services issued dog tag and voila, instant success come election time. 

Contrary to popular belief, no, Indians don't get monies simply for being Indian.  We pay taxes like everybody else and if you need services, you have to apply and they are subject to the same rules as non-Indians (welfare benefits...etc.).  You have to apply for monies from the U.S. govt.  I know of a family who, in the N.E., region, lived in the woods cuz they lost housing...in Massachusetts, during the winter.  You know they built a weetu/wigwam but dang!  This should never be the case.  Nope, unless your tribe has casinos and pays members dividends personally...the money goes back into the tribe to "provide services" for the community which none of us ever see, really.erplexed  We're not NDN's for the govt.'s money...we are here forever...simply that.

It's the likes of Chadwick Smith and his despostically controlled ilk who maintain this farce and injustice against Freedmen.  He's looking for yet another term, 2 terms over the constitutional limit?  ha!  He's a joke and he even tried to disband the UKB (United Keetowah Band) for personal reasons.  

Don't believe for a minute it's only because they are Black.  Nobody cared until the money came in, then it was full-charge against the Delawares, the Shawnees, the UKB and now the Freedmen.  We all know the Dawes was flawed...and on purpose.  It was easy to call some "Black/Freedmen" so they wouldn't get the full alottment.  Remember, they never honored their treaties and this was land-grabbing.  They knew beforehand what implications it would have.  It was for allotment of land partials, not our community values to own the earth -  not for determining citizenship, which the Freedmen rightfully already had. 

Besides, there are plenty of Blacks in the CNO who are not Freedmen and do not have this issue of proving blood quantum cuz an ancestor is on "by-blood."  And then again, Indians are the only people who have to prove their race by the U.S. govt.  Can you tell I'm hot under the collar?  Better quit now lolol! We're all in danger and for those brainless who buy into the idea that it was just, their time is coming.  Nothing better than imitating your oppressor.  Rolling eyes.  


*If anything, I BEG christians* here to please pray for all Indian people, particularly those Indians of white and African descent because sometimes we have hell to pay.  Pray for justice for our leaders, to appropriate funds properly, to be just and fair and honest and that we keep our traditions alive and not succumb to any other side attempting to pull us from Indian country.  Please pray for us we keep our language, learn it, teach it, live in freedom.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

I might add this: Our five clans here in Canada. Only 2 per cent accept Indian Status that they are entitled to. Only 1 % will live on a reservation but we recognize it as a 'concentration stamp' with outdoor privileges. We also recognize that it is a 'political' holding tank to control a mass of people. It was a one sided government treaty. The bands receive money, but in the majority they are no different than the pastors who receve tax free status FROM THE GOVERNMENT for having a 'church', and then guilt the people into giving them money to live the 'high life', while the congregations remain poor and struggling. They are getting paid 'twice' now.  Their final pay will come from the hand of the Almighty and it will begin when the same governments will turn on them (pastors and crooked band leaders)  and take them into captivity during the time of Jacob's trouble that is ahead of us.

Those Black Indians, who refused, worked and took advantage of the 'homestead' act which required that they clear a certain amount of land by a certain date in order to purchase stayed off the reservations.  That is how they became landowner. Some used 'purchased railroad bonds' to secure land, and to build churches. They knew that they could not trust the governments to honor anything.

On the other hand, it was the Indian tribes surrounding us, that taught us how to survive in the bitter cold, and to hunt, and find the herbs and make medicine, and adjust to the environments. We built schools, and churches and communities. Regardless of the tribe, we consider them brothers.

The American government blackmailed the Cherokee nation to drive out the black people. That is one of the reasons the Cherokee were forced off the land in the first place. It is in the records. The first time the government demanded that the Cherokee tribes send away the black people, who were related to them by blood and marriage, they refused. They said, these are our people.

That is what led to the Trail of Tears. And there were many black relatives that walked the Trail of Tears with them, including some 'black preachers'.  When they reached Oklahoma, the 'caste system was waiting to separate them for good' and that is what happened.  This is a political money, power issue and I believe the black peole would appreciate the truth. Further, many whites 'infiltrated among the Cherokee, and some intermarried to secure Treaty Rights so that they would end up owning the land and take over. This happened on numerous occasions and it happens in Canada.  I know people personally, who 'married into the tribes', and have full status, received free post secondary education etc. They can travel freely to America without a passport. I have relatives who have their 'Indian Card' and they do not need a passport.

There are many of us who know who we are and claim ALL OF OUR HERITAGE. Black, Indian, and Hebrew. We do not need the government or any man's approval to tell us who are. A My doctor asked me: ' Why don't you just apply for status and get your card, and you wouldn't have to pay!" I replied: "I am fine without it". We are born who we are. I will try to post the documentation re: government demands re: cherokee and black separation.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

White Indians Kick Black Indian Out  By Vote
 8 February/March 2007 2rkg 2hUje Cherokee Observer
www.cherokeepolitics.com
"VOTE ON JUNE 23, 2007 - MAKE A CHANGE"
Subscribe to the Cherokee Observer Today! Keep up to date on what
is going on in Cherokee Country subscription on page 3
CHEROKEES have voted to expel
descendants of black slaves they once
owned, a move that has exposed the
unsavoury role played by some Na-
tive Americans during the Civil War
and renewed accusations of racism
against the tribe.
Members of the Cherokee Nation, the
second largest Native American tribe,
voted by 77 per cent to 23 in a special
election to amend their constitution
and limit citizenship to those listed as
"Cherokee by blood".
The move stripped tribal membership
from freedmen – those descended
from slaves – and blacks who were
married to Cherokees. They have en-
joyed full citizenship rights for 141
years.
Opponents of the vote denounced it
as a racist plot to deny tribal revenue
– which includes $22 billion a year
from casino takings for all US tribes
– to those not deemed full-blood
Cherokee, and to block them from
claiming a slice of the tribal pie.
Supporters say that it was a long-over-
due move by Cherokees to determine
their own tribal make-up. Freedmen
were granted full tribal membership
under an 1866 treaty that the tribe was
essentially forced to sign with the US
Government after the Civil War
ended.
The vote has reopened a lesser-known
chapter in Native American history –
the fact that some of the country’s
largest tribes sided with the Confed-
eracy during the Civil War – and the
intra-tribal racial tensions that have
persisted since Emancipation.
Cherokees, Choctaws, Chicksaws,
Creeks and Seminoles were known as
the Five Civilised Tribes because they
adopted many of the ways of the Con-
federate South, including the owner-
ship of black slaves.
The election has also high-lighted the
massive gambling revenues many
tribes now enjoy because, as "sover-
eign nations", they are free to build
casinos on tribal lands in a country
where gambling is largely illegal.
The vote limits citizenship to those
who can trace their heritage to a
"Cherokee by blood" list, part of the
Dawes Rolls census created by Con-
gress in 1906. Under that census, any-
body with a trace of African-Ameri-
can blood – even if they were half
Cherokee – was placed on the freed-
men roll.
Those with full Cherokee or mixed
white and Cherokee ancestry – even
if seventh-eighths white – were put on
the "Cherokee by blood" roll.
Today about 25,000 of the 270,000
Cherokees are descendants of freed-
men, but the tribe is growing rapidly
with new citizens enrolling each
month. Members are entitled to a
share of the $350 million annual bud-
get from federal and tribal revenue,
housing and medical support.
Those who want to expel the freed-
men have said that, without the vote,
thousands more descendants would
seek to cash in on the tribe’s revenue
and welfare network.
"Don’t get taken advantage of by
these people. They will suck you dry,"
wrote Darren Buzzard in a widely cir-
culated e-mail last year.
"Don’t let black freedmen back you
into a corner. Protect Cherokee cul-
ture for our children."
Chad Smith, the tribe’s principal chief,
said that about 8,700 people had voted
in the special election, more than the
turnout for the Cherokee constitution
vote four years ago.
"Their voice is clear as to who should
be citizens of the Cherokee Nation.
No one else has the right to make that
determination."
But Taylor Keen, a tribal council
member, said: "This is a sad chapter
in Cherokee history. This is not my
Cherokee Nation. My Cherokee Na-
tion is one that honours all parts of
her past."
Marilyn Vann, president of the Okla-
homa City-based Descendants of
Freedmen of Five Civilised Tribes,
said: "I’m very disappointed that
people bought into a lot of rhetoric
and falsehoods by tribal leaders."
Although most tribal issues are dealt
with by Cherokee courts, the freed-
men have vowed to challenge the vote
in federal courts. They have precedent
on their side.
In 2000 the Seminole Nation expelled
freedmen. But the federal Govern-
ment, through the Bureau of Indian
Affairs, and federal courts, refused
to recognise the Seminoles as a sov-
ereign nation. Faced with such a loss
of status, they took the freedmen back.
The petition drive for the Cherokee
ballot measure followed a ruling by
the Cherokee Nation Supreme Court
last March confirming that the 1866
treaty assured citizenship to freedmen
descendants.
Since then, more than 2000 freedmen
descendants have enrolled as citizens
of the tribe. Members of the tribe re-
ceived many election mailings attack-
ing "nonIndians" as thieves who
would create queues in health clinics
and welfare centres.
But the vote means that, like the Semi-
nole, the Cherokee risk losing their
tribal sovereignty, Jon Velie, a law-
yer for Seminole and Cherokee freed-
men, told the New York Times. "There
is a racial schism in Indian Country
that is growing and getting worse”


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

Some History: Same Article" http://www.amptoons.com/blog/archiv...ans-kick-black-indians-out-of-cherokee-tribe/
The White Indians of the Cherokee Nation have voted to revoke the tribal citizenship of Black descendants of the Freedmen (Black Indians in my view). So the descendants of the Freedmen can no longer be members of the tribe. The vote was overwhelming. 

With all 32 precincts reporting, 76.6 percent had voted in favor of an amendment to the tribal constitution that would limit citizenship to descendants of “by blood” tribe members as listed on the federal Dawes Commission’s rolls from more than 100 years ago.

I have written about the background of this case before, and even people who are known descendants of tribal leaders are being kicked out. The evidence that the Freedmen are of Cherokee descent is strong, and the leader of the Cherokees, realizes that the Freedmen are indeed of Cherokee ancestry.

When the Dawes Rolls were created, those with any African blood were put on the Freedmen roll, even if they were half Cherokee. Those with mixed-white and Cherokee ancestry, even if they were seven-eighths white and one-eighth Cherokee, were put on the Cherokee by blood roll. More than 75 percent of those enrolled in the Cherokee Nation have less than one-quarter Cherokee blood, the vast majority of them of European ancestry.

Marilyn Vann said she could not believe that one election could determine whether she was allowed to claim Cherokee blood.

“There are Freedmen who can prove they have a full-blooded Cherokee grandfather who won’t be members,” said Ms. Vann, president of the Descendants of Freedmen of the Five Civilized Tribes. “And there are blond people who are 1/1000th Cherokee who are members.”

Mike Miller, the Cherokee Nation spokesman, agreed.

“We are aware that there are those who can prove Indian blood who are not Cherokee citizens, because they are not on the Dawes ‘by blood’ Rolls,” Mr. Miller said. “But I don’t know of a single tribe that determines citizenship through a bunch of sources.”

In the spirit of keeping it real, I can’t understand for the life of me why anyone who is of Native American/First Nations descent would use a document like the Dawes Rolls which was drafted using the United States definitions of race to determine ancestry. I hope that they would understand how the US governments treaties and documents have never been used in a way that uplifts Native peoples, which is why relying on those documents should be obviously wrong. People who have been so decimated by racism should really know better than to engage in this racist behavior.

But unfortunately this is part of a pattern, as the quote below from the New York Times notes. Ann pointed out to me that this had happened with the Black Seminoles in 2003.

This is the second time in recent years that an Indian nation has tried to remove its Freedmen. The Seminole Freedmen won a similar legal battle in 2003.

The Seminoles were formed when refugees from several tribes joined with runaway slaves. But after the Seminoles denied their Freedmen voting rights and financial benefits, effectively abrogating the Treaty of 1866, the federal government refused to recognize the Seminoles as a sovereign nation.

The Cherokees are also risking their tribal sovereignty, said Jon Velie, a lawyer for the Seminole and Cherokee Freedmen.

“There is this racial schism in Indian Country that is growing and getting worse,” Mr. Velie said. “Even having the debate is the problem. You then become a lesser person because people get to decide whether you’re in or not.”

Taylor Keen, a Cherokee tribal council member who supports Freedmen citizenship, suggested that proponents of the amendment were pandering to racism, trying to score political points for when they run for tribal office in June.

“This is a sad chapter in Cherokee history,” Mr. Keen said. “But this is not my Cherokee Nation. My Cherokee Nation is one that honors all parts of her past.”

Personally, I wonder if this racial split is related to the resurgence in Indian identity, where you have many people now claiming Indian ancestry, who had previously been living as Blacks or Whites. I suspect that many of these leaders have an identity that is just as tied to whiteness as it is to Cherokeeness. The White Indians really disappoint me. It is their lighter skin and lack of visible African ancestry that is allowing them to engage in such racism. If the tribe didn’t want to be so racist, they would accept a broad definition of “Cherokee” that was not based on the US government. Let’s be real– since when did the US government act in the best interest of First Nations people? 

It would be an an ironic twist if the Cherokees lose tribal sovereignty for excluding the Freedmen’s descendants. First, they tried to rely on a US government document, which applied two versions of a one drop rule. Then later the US decides, “hey because you used our old document, we are taking your sovereignty.” 

This is indeed a sad day, when we see racism being used to divide and conquer, and it provides some evidence for the irrationality of racism. Here we have people who don’t even act in the best interest of themselves because of their biased views. This is a glaring example of institutionalized racism at its worst.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

WHAT DID THE RACIST GOVERNMENT ORGINALLY DO AGAINST THE BLACK PEOPLE TO CREATE A CASTE SYSTEM WITHIN THE CHEROKEE NATION? WHY ARE THE BLOOD CHEROKEE REACTING TO BLACK INCLUSION?  

Well first of all was the government a racist one? 
PAY ATTENTION: United States of America
See also: Bureau of Indian Affairs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_history_of_American_indigenous_peoplesOn September 8, 2000, the head of the Bureau of Indian Affairs (BIA) formally apologized for the agency's participation in the "EHTNIC CLEANSING" of Western tribes.[46].

THEN UNITED STATES IS UP TO THE ELBOWS IN 'CREATING A RACIAL DIVIDE BETWEEN BLACKS AND INDIANS' SINCE THE 1800'S!

Note the Red Flag Areas I have sectioned Out! See How They Manipulated the Law!!!
HR 2824 - [Cherokee Nation of Oklahoma Severed Ties Act] - U.S. House Bill
(5) Following the Treaty of 1866, the Cherokee National Council amended its constitution to guarantee the Cherokee Freedmen full rights as citizens of the Cherokee Nation. 
(6) Also following the Treaty of 1866, the Courts upheld the Cherokee Freedmen's treaty rights, including-- 
(A) in 1895, the Court of Claims held that the Cherokee Freedmen were entitled to share in the tribe's land sale proceeds and the Cherokee Nation's sovereignty could not be exercised in a manner that breached the nation's treaty obligations to the United States (Whitmire, Trustee for the Cherokee Freedmen v. Cherokee Nation, 30 CT Cl. 138, 180 (CT Cl. 1895); and 
(B) in 1906, the Supreme Court noted that the Cherokee Freedmen are citizens of the Cherokee Nation entitled to the same property rights as other members of the Cherokee Nation under the Treaty of 1866 (Red Bird v. United States, 203 U.S. 76, 84). 

Point One Red Flag
(7) In a December 19, 2006, ruling in Vann v. Kempthorne, the United States District Court for the District of Columbia found that in 1906, the Dawes Commission registered members of the Cherokee Nation under SEPARATE CATEGORIES: the `Freedmen Roll' for the Black Cherokees and the `Blood Roll' for other Cherokees. Individuals possessing African blood were placed on the Freedmen Roll, where no levels of Indian blood were recorded. Those possessing no African blood were placed on the Blood Roll, where levels of Indian blood were recorded. The Dawes Commission declared that persons recorded on the Freedmen Roll were on equal footing with those on the Blood Roll. 

	Point Two Red Flag
(8) In 1970, Congress passed the `Principal Chiefs Act' requiring the Chickasaw, Choctaw, Creek, Seminole, and Cherokee Nations TO OBTAIN APPROVAL for their voting laws for selection of the principal chief. The DEPARTMENT OF THE INTERIOR drafted a policy stating that it was not necessary that each of these groups have identical or similar regulations, but that three conditions are deemed fundamental to the democratic selection of a principal tribal official. One of the three conditions stipulated by the Department is that voter qualifications of the Cherokees must be broad enough to include the enrolled Cherokee Freedmen citizens. 

Now it's great to be ‘ENROLLED’ but if it us UNDER SEPARATE CATEGORIES, AND YOU ARE NOT REGISTERED ON THE BLOOD ROLL….. you see the game? You do realize that this was intended to ‘MARGINALIZE’ the freedmen. White people were not required to jump through this hoop. They, not being ‘BLACK’ were able to jump immediately ONTO THE BLOOD ROLL.

Kind of like the 'BLACKS ARE ONLY 3/5 of a person thing', that they pulled on black people when it came to VOTING RESTRICTIONS!

I want you to understand that this was a United States Government strategy that the ‘white members’ on the Dawes Blood Roll could and have manipulated to their advantage. And the Blood Cherokee that did not go along with the White members on the Council, and on the Blood Roll would suffer ‘ECONOMIC SANCTIONS’…yes, it is all about the ‘money’.
" In other words, if any of you Blood Cherokee make any waves, we will see that you and your descendants lose your benefits and suffer the consequences!"


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/en/Native_Americans_in_the_United_States
Removal, reservations, and forced assimilation
See also: List of Indian reservations in the United States 
In the nineteenth century, the incessant westward expansion of the United States incrementally compelled large numbers of Native Americans to resettle further west, often by force, almost always reluctantly. Under President Andrew Jackson, United States Congress passed the Indian Removal Act of 1830, which authorized the President to conduct treaties to exchange Native American land east of the Mississippi River for lands west of the river. As many as 100,000 Native Americans eventually relocated in the West as a result of this Indian Removal policy. In theory, relocation was supposed to be voluntary and many Native Americans did remain in the East such as the Choctaw who were first to be removed. In practice great pressure was put on Native American leaders to sign removal treaties.

The most egregious violation of the stated intention of the removal policy took place under the Treaty of New Echota, which was signed by a dissident faction of Cherokees BUT NOT THE ELECTED LEADERSHIP. President Jackson rigidly enforced the treaty, which resulted in the deaths of an estimated 4,000 Cherokees on the Trail of Tears. About 17,000 Cherokees — along with approximately 2,000 black slaves held by Cherokees — were removed from their homes.[24]

Indian Removal forced or coerced the relocation of major Native American groups in the Eastern United States, resulting directly and indirectly in the deaths of tens of thousands. The subsequent process of assimilations was no less devastating to Native American peoples. Tribes were generally located to reservations on which they could more easily be separated from traditional life and pushed into European-American society. Some southern states additionally enacted laws in the 19th century forbidding non-Indian settlement on Indian lands, with the intention to prevent sympathetic white missionaries from aiding the scattered Indian resistance.[25]

At one point, PRESIDENT JACKSON TOLD PEOPLE TO KILL AS MANY AMERICAN BISON AS POSSIBLE IN ORDER TO CUT OUT THE PLAINS INDIAN'S MAIN SOURCE OF FOOD {citation needed] There was enough greed in hunting without his encouragement. From overhunting due to trophy hunters and people hunting from trains, by 1885 there were fewer than 500 bison left in the Great Plains.[26]

Conflicts generally known as "Indian Wars" broke out between U.S. forces and many different tribes. U.S. government authorities entered into numerous treaties during this period but later abrogated many for various reasons. Military engagements included Native American victories at the Battle of the Wabash in 1791 and the Battle of Little Bighorn in 1876. Massacres included the Minnesota Massacre in 1862,[27] the Sand Creek Massacre in 1864 and the Wounded Knee in 1890.[28] These events, together with the near-extinction of the bison which many tribes had lived on, were catalysts to the decline of Prairie Culture that had developed around the use of the horse for hunting, travel and trading."


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

BLOOD QUANTUM LAWS: http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/en/Native_Americans_in_the_United_States

"Blood Quantum
See also: Blood quantum laws 
Intertribal and interracial mixing was common among Native American tribes making it difficult to clearly identify which tribe an individual belonged to. Bands or entire tribes occasionally split or merged to form more viable groups in reaction to the pressures of climate, disease and warfare. A number of tribes practiced the adoption of captives into their group to replace their members who had been captured or killed in battle. These captives came from rival tribes and later from European settlers. Some tribes also sheltered or adopted white traders and runaway slaves and Native American-owned slaves. So a number of paths to genetic mixing existed.

In later years, such mixing, however, proved an obstacle to qualifying for recognition and assistance from the U.S. federal government or for tribal money and services. To receive such support, Native Americans must belong to and be certified by a recognized tribal entity. This has taken a number of different forms as each tribal government makes its own rules while the federal government has its own set of standards. In many cases, qualification is based upon the percentage of Native American blood, or the "blood quantum" of an individual seeking recognition. To attain such certainty, some tribes have begun requiring genetic genealogy (DNA testing).[52] Requirements for tribal certification vary widely by tribe. The Cherokee require only a descent from a Native American listed on the early 20th century Dawes Rolls while federal scholarships require enrollment in a federally recognized tribe as well as a Certificate of Degree of Indian Blood card showing at least a one-quarter Native American descent. Tribal rules regarding recognition of members with Native American blood from multiple tribes are equally diverse and complex.

Tribal membership conflicts have led to a number of activist groups, legal disputes and court cases. One example are the Cherokee freedmen, who were descendants of slaves once owned by the Cherokees. The Cherokees had allied with the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War and, after the war, WERE FORCED BY THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT, in an 1866 treaty, to free their slaves and make them citizens. They were later disallowed as tribe members due to their not having "Indian blood". However, in March 2006, the Judicial Appeals Tribunal—the Cherokee Nation's highest court—ruled that Cherokee freedmen are full citizens of the Cherokee Nation. The court declared that the Cherokee freedmen retain citizenship, voting rights and other privileges despite attempts to keep them off the tribal rolls for not having identifiable "Indian" blood. In March 2007 the Freedmen were voted out of the Cherokee Nation of Oklahoma.

In the 20th century, among white ethnic groups, it became popular to claim descent from an "American Indian princess", often a Cherokee. The prototypical "American Indian princess" was Pocahontas, and, in fact, descent from her is a frequent claim.[citation needed] However, the American Indian "princess" is a false concept, derived from the application of European concepts to Native Americans, as also seen in the naming of war chiefs as "kings".[53] Descent from "Indian braves" is also sometimes claimed.

This descent from Native Americans was seen as fashionable not only among whites claiming prestigious colonial descent but also among whites seeking to claim connection to groups with distinct folkways that would differentiate them from the mass culture. Large influxes of recent immigrants with unique social customs may have been partially an object of envy. Among African-Americans, the desire to be un-black was sometimes expressed in claims of Native American descent.[54] Those passing as white might use the slightly more acceptable Native American ancestry to explain inconvenient details of their heritage."


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

GEORGE WASHINGTON AND SLAVERY George Washington
"Washington and slavery
Main article: George Washington and slavery
For most of his life, Washington operated his plantations as a TYPICAL VIRGINIA SLAVE OWNER. In the 1760s, he dropped tobacco (which was prestigious but unprofitable) and shifted to hemp[45] and wheat growing and diversified into milling flour, weaving cloth, and distilling brandy. By the time of his death, there were 317 slaves at Mount Vernon.

Before the American Revolution, Washington expressed no moral reservations about slavery, but by 1778 he did not want to break up slave families and stopped selling slaves without their consent.

Since maintaining a large (and increasingly elderly) slave population was not economically profitable, Washington wrote to his manager at Mount Vernon that he wished to sell his slaves and "to get quit of negroes" while he was at war in 1778. Washington could not legally sell "dower slaves" (those that belonged to his wife) however, and because these slaves had long intermarried with his own slaves, he could not sell his slaves without breaking up families.[46]

Washington was the only prominent, slaveholding Founding Father who succeeded at emancipating his slaves. He did not free his slaves in his lifetime, however, but instead included a provision in his will to free his slaves upon the death of his wife. Not all the slaves at his estate at Mt. Vernon were owned by him, his wife Martha owned a large number of slaves and Washington did not feel that he could unilaterally free slaves that came to Mt. Vernon from his wife's estate. His actions were influenced by his close relationship with the Marquis de La Fayette. Martha Washington would free slaves to which she had title late in her own life. He did not speak out publicly against slavery, argues historian Dorothy Twohig, because he did not wish to risk splitting apart the young republic over what was already a sensitive and divisive issue.[47]"


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

THE DEPOPULATION PROGRAM PLAN:  REMOVING THE CARBON FOOTPRINT! HOW?
THE AMERICAN GOVERNMENT HAS ALREADY ADMITTED AND APOLOGIZEDTO GENETICALLY CLEANSING THE 'NATIVE POPULATION!' with the PARTICIPATION OF THE BUREAU OF INDIAN AFFAIRS!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_history_of_American_indigenous_peoples

vaccines-epidemics-pandemics, DEATH

QUESTION:  WHAT 'COLOR' IS CARBON WHEN NOT IN GAS FORM?.....RIGHT ANSWER CLUE: WHAT COLOR IS COAL?
WE KNOW HOW THEY DEALT WITH THE 'BLACK POPULATION? BUT WE WILL TALK FURTHER ON THE PLAN FOR THEIR DEPOPULATION?
HOW DID THEY DEAL WITH 'NATIVE INDIAN DEPOPULATION? 

Note Insert: > In 1735 the Cherokee were estimated to have sixty-four towns and villages and 6000 fighting men. In 1738 - 39 SMALLPOX (Biochemical warfare) was introduced to the country via sailors and slaves from the slave trade. An epidemic broke out among the Cherokee, who had no natural immunity, and KILLED NEARLY HALF THEIR POPULATION WITHIN A YEAR. Hundreds of other Cherokee committed suicide due to disfigurement from the disease.

WHO WAS IN CHARGE?
How was it dealth with in the past?
The Bureau of Indian Affairs (BIA) is an agency of the federal government of the United States within the US Department of the Interior charged with the administration and management of 55,700,000 acres (225,000 km2) of land held in trust by the United States for Native Americans in the United States, Native American Tribes and Alaska Natives. The Bureau of Indian Affairs is one of two Bureaus under the jurisdiction of the Assistant Secretary - Indian Affairs: the Bureau of Indian Affairs and The Bureau of Indian Education, which provides education services to approximately 48,000 Native Americans. Bart Stevens is the current acting director of the Bureau of Indian Education.
The BIA's responsibilities once included providing health care services to American Indians and Alaska Natives. In 1954, that function was legislatively transferred to the U.S. Department of Health, Education and Welfare, now known as the Department of Health and Human Services, where it has remained to this day as the Indian Health Service (IHS).

THINK ABOUT IT!!!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_history_of_American_indigenous_peoples
United States of America
See also: Bureau of Indian Affairs
On September 8, 2000,THE HEAD OF THE BUREAU OF INDIAN AFFAIRS (BIA) FORMALLY APOLOGISED FOR THE AGENCY'S PARTICIPATION IN THE 'ETHNIC CLEANSING' OF WESTERN TRIBES.[46].
Bureau of Indian Affairs

THE SILENT PASSIVE GOVERNMENT SPEAKS VOLUMES WHEN PEOPLE AND THEIR LIVES ARE BEING DESTROYED:
Remember the Unites States Calvary used BLACK SOLDIERS TO TARGET AND DESTROY INDIAN VILLAGES. THAT ALSO CREATED A DIVIDE BETWEEN THE PEOPLE. MANY PROMINENT COINCIDENTS ARE USED TO DEPOPULATE AND BRING DOWN CERTAIN PEOPLE.

REMEMBER THE LYNCHINGS, 'TUSKEGEE EXPERIMENT' (BLACKS) WHOLE TOWNS DESTROYED AND PEOPLE GUNNED DOWN; ABORTION CLINICS PREDOMINANTLY IN BLACK NEIGHBOURHOODS.
REMEMBER 'FEMA' AND 'THE NEW ORLEANS TRAGEDY'..(BLACKS AND INDIANS)..REMEMBER  HAITI, 'THE OIL SPILL'...Which people were primarily affected?  (BLACKS AND NATIVES)
NOW LOOK AT THE PICTURES on the right of the page at the top AND ASK IF THERE IS ANY DIFFERNECE IN HOW THEY VIEW THE BLACK OR THE INDIAN AND THE COLOR OF THEIR FOOTPRINTS!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Population_history_of_American_indigenous_peoples.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

THOSE WHO WISH TO TRACE THEIR CHEROKEE HERITAGE: Cherokee Freedmen Discussion

Old Settler Rolls 1851, 
Reservation Rolls 1817
Emigration Rolls 1817-1835
Henderson Roll 1835
Mullay Roll 1848
Siler Roll 1851


Here’s the Cherokee Heritage Center’s website that deals with Genealogy. The CN has even offered to help Freedmen and offer them genealogical help free of charge in helping them trace their ancestry.   


Cherokee Heritage Center Education
there is some interesting discussion there as well.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 24, 2010)

WE WERE USED AGAINST ONE ANOTHER BY THE GOVERNMENT: 
The Scriptures spoke of this: 
HEBREW JUDAH WAS USED TO WAR AGAINST HEBREW GAD AND HEBREW ISSACHAR (MEXICANS), and THE LATINOS AND THE PUERTO RICANS WAR AGAINST BLACKS AND VICE VERSA, used 'guns and drugs' supplied courtesy of 'unnamed undercover agents'. HEBREW WARRING AGAINT HEBREW.... BUT IF YOU DO NOT KNOW YOU ARE HEBREW...........
THE VIETNAMESE, THE KOREANS...THEY SENT IN THE black soldiers to take care of that 'carbon footprint!'

buffalo soldiers buffalo soldiers - Hutchinson encyclopedia article about buffalo soldiers
Name given by American Indians to the black cavalry regiments of the US Army that served in the West during the late 19th century. These soldiers mainly fought against the Indians and were known for their courage, discipline, and loyalty.
Black Americans formed the 9th and 10th cavalries, which were sent to the West in 1867. In addition to fighting against the Indians, they also captured outlaws, protected pioneers, and patrolled the Mexican border. They were commanded by white leaders and often equipped with inadequate weapons and supplies. Nevertheless, they carried out numerous successful campaigns during the Indian Wars. These units later fought in the Spanish-American War (1898) and the Mexican campaign of 1916. Black US soldiers also made up the 24th and 25th infantries, which fought alongside the cavalry regiments.

“countless skirmishes and firefights, the troopers won the respect of the Plains warriors who named them "Buffalo Soldiers." African Americans accepted the badge of honor and wore it proudly.”


Note: THERE IS NO COINCIDENCE:
Whenever there is a predominance of ‘darker skin’ among the enemy…they trot out the black soldiers first. Gets rid of black soldiers who die or severely wounded in battle, and their ‘dark enemies’.  When it is a ‘white country’...they bring out the white Canadian, British ‘peacekeepers’.
When it came to the ‘Injuns’, black soldiers were sent to raid Indian villages, capture their people, kill etc. When we say “Indians are racist”…our hands are not clean and we need to be forgiven for fighting against our brothers and ‘causing hatred to rise up in their hearts’. Maybe what some of them ‘cannot get over, is what we do not even know or acknowledge’. Indians did not ride in and raid or burn down black towns.  

Keep in mind: Indians did not ride in and raid or burn down black towns.  
Black Buffalo soldiers were also used to PATROL THE MEXICAN BORDERS, and ‘shoot Mexicans’. Mexico…another ‘stolen’ country.

Keep in mind: The hatred between Haiti and the Dominican Republic:  The tribes of Levi and Simeon.  With America stationed in Haiti since 1917, a lot has 'transpired over the years'.  After all, Haiti was the first successful slave revolt against a European power.

So re: the controversy about Cherokees RACISM AGAINST Blacks (that was actually instigated by the Government, AND IS BEING PROMOTED UNDERCOVER BY THE GOVERNMENT) we must not allow emotion to sway us against one another....THIS DISCUSSION NOW CLOSED....BACK TO THE RESEARCH....ANY COMMENTS KEEP 'BRIEF'.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Laela:

Your Concern:
I appreciate your concern and trust me I understand where you are coming from. My Post is not to deal with Gentiles that are lost in the Diaspora, but the Hebrews, period,  that are 'lost' in the Diaspora. 


The Focus of the Scriptures: 

The Scriptures clearly laid out the focus and the order of the focus.  First the Jews, then the Gentiles.. ...that he gave the Laws, Statues and Commandments to the Israelites....Christ's first mission was to the children of Israel. It was through them (the Jews) that all the nations (Gentiles) were to be blessed. The Israelite nation was called the 'church' in the wilderness, the congregation in the wilderness. So the ' church' still exists. Hebrews speaks of the 'congregation of the First born'. Israel is referred to as well as Christ, as the 'firstborn'.

22"But ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels, 23To the general assembly and church of the firstborn, which are written in heaven, and to God the Judge of all, and to the spirits of just men made perfect, 24And to Jesus the mediator of the new covenant, and to the blood of sprinkling, that speaketh better things than that of Abel. " Hebrews 12:

Exodus 4:22 "And thou shalt say unto Pharaoh, Thus saith the LORD, Israel [is] my son, [even] MY FIRSTBORN"

That has not changed: God has not cast Israel away forever. As the Scriptures state: "God forbid!"
The Gentiles did not replace all the branches anymore than they could replace the 'vine' Christ. Christ is referred to as the 'firstborn among many brethren'.


Concerning The Gentiles:  

The Gentiles of the world, generally know who they are: Many believing themselves to be Gentiles, have received untold Ministry in the churches, on this  board. Not so the Hebrews, the remnant that is scattered abroad to the four corners. The Gentiles were also  'warned' NOT TO BOAST THEMSELVES, against the NATURAL BRANCHES', which happens often and no one thinks anything of it. That includes not discouraging them or pushing them to the side and making any assumptions about what the Most High is doing in drawing them back to Him or their responding to that call to Repentance. Let them come. It is the Holy Spirit that is drawing them. Neither the Jewish people nor the 'assumed' Gentile Christians should stand in their way.

Concerning The Hebrews:
Unfortunately, when the subject of 'Hebrews', 'Israelites', comes up around many 'Christian' communities,  some get 'concerned'  that the "Christian gentiles are being or feeling left out" and feel that it is almost  'inappropriate' or 'unloving' or some thing or other.  The Gentiles can 'openly rejoice'...and the Hebrews must sit in the back, be silent,  and hang their heads, and deny 'who they are'....I have no interest in those kinds of debates . My focus and concern for THIS PARTICULAR post is clearly in the NAME of the topics of discussion:

My Personal Concern:
MY CONCERN re: my post, is that those who are Hebrews and are unaware of it,  have been searching, have questions, and have had no support to get to the answers, have acceptance and encouragement.  Since this has not been happening, many are confused about: THEIR IDENTITY:  following the commandments, lack awareness of the times and of what is expected of them.  "Christians" should be the FIRST to assist them as they come awake, without 'religious chastisement'. Christ and the Holy Spirit are on the job!

MY INTENT:
To provide information so that these ones  have this opportunity to search and discover much of what has been overlooked or hidden from them. They are not going to receive this kind of support as Hebrews in the Churches.  They will be told they are 'Gentiles'. (That is why many leave the 'churchs' AND CHRIST, and run off to join a Jewish synogogue.')  Why does this often happen: They will be told in the Churches, primarily, professing Gentiles,"It doesn't matter", don't worry about the Sabbath etc. and then told to send money to "Israel" or "tour the Holy Land'  and be done with it. But they will not be told what they want or need to know. They run into a rebuke or they are treated as an 'oddball'  or a 'Jewish Wannabe, and hit a dead end! The message to them is "just accept being a Gentile, and look no further".

THE OBVIOUS CONFUSION: 
The 'Hebrews' are told they are Gentiles, and the Gentiles are told they are 'Hebrews', Spiritual Israelites.  At the same time they are told that the Hebrew Israelites have been replaced by the 'Gentiles' who were grafted in to replace the unfaithful Hebrew Israelites...Jews ..(that no longer exist...only 'spiritually') but we must pray for the peace of "literal" people 'over in Israel', considered to be literal Jews...by 'nationality' or 'heritage'; send financial support, provide military assistance.....SO ARE THESE ONES IN ISRAEL CONSIDERED 'LITERAL' JEWS OR SPIRITUAL JEWS?  Think about that for a good long while. Then think about it again. So a Hebrew that is 
NOT joined to the religion of 'Judaism', (which does not accept that Christ is the Saviour who died for them  or what we call the New Testament)....is NOT a real flesh and blood Israelite, but 'a spiritual one', EVEN IF THEY ARE A FLESH AND BLOOD HEBREW. Consider what I am saying very carefully. On the other hand, If you are in the religion of Judaism, and declare yourself a Jew, You are considered by the World and the Churches to be a REAL Israelite, but 'not a spiritual Israelite'.  Obviously, because that only comes through being in Christ, doesn't it?

The Scriptures state that 'Israel' would be under 'a spirit of deep sleep'  NOT ALL DEAD, OR DESTROYED OR CAST OFF FOREVER.  Like the ten virgins' they are WAKING UP ALL OVER THE EARTH. THEIR EYES ARE OPENING, and they are REPENTING AND RETURNING. What was the purpose of this? God said in Scripture that "he brought in Gentiles, to PROVOKE THE ISRAELITES TO JEALOUSY". His intent was that they would return to Him, as a chastened wife returns to her husband.  Just as the curses were generational and did not stop with the forefathers, so are the blessings generational, even to the thousandth generation. (according to Scripture)

So is it alright for me to reach out to others in the diaspora who may be 'Hebrew' re: nationality? That they too, can say as did Paul, "I am a Hebrew" and I have some questions, or information or clarification as a 'Hebrew' that was hidden or lost, and I have no information for research. So they can say: I want to repent for me and my forefathers, (according to Scripture) AND RETURN TO HIM, AS PART OF THAT REMNANT. In the body of Christ, that should not be a problem for anyone. They should not have to LEAVE CHRIST, in order to 'acknowledge  and rejoice and celebrate who they are' as a people. Being of Hebrew nationality is nothing to be ashamed of!

So, that said: Can we allow the Hebrew sisters who believe in Christ to search, discover, and do whatever it is the Most High has for them to do? This thread is not against Gentiles. The reason I posted the thread in this manner was to avoid, the Hebrew sisters, from being bombarded with any accusations and discouragement, or 'being put in their place', or rebuked,  which would have come from the usual asking questions or making statements. 

 "We are to be 'encouraging one another all the more so as they day draws near", that especially means to me, those who have had there heritage hidden from them, really need encouragement and support, particulary as Jacob's trouble lies ahead. 

As to the Scriptures you posted, thank you. I agree with Scripture, period, and appreciating the context, time and relevance of them. Hope this satisfies the concern. love Mahalia


----------



## Laela (Sep 28, 2010)

Amen.. and, well understood. 

Blessings to you!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 28, 2010)

Laela said:


> Amen.. and, well understood.
> 
> Blessings to you!


 
Shalom sister


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 28, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> The American government blackmailed the Cherokee nation to drive out the black people. That is one of the reasons the Cherokee were forced off the land in the first place. It is in the records. The first time the government demanded that the Cherokee tribes send away the black people, who were related to them by blood and marriage, they refused. They said, these are our people.
> 
> That is what led to the Trail of Tears. And there were many black relatives that walked the Trail of Tears with them, including some 'black preachers'.  When they reached Oklahoma, the 'caste system was waiting to separate them for good' and that is what happened.


 
Actually, only 8 percent of Cherokees owned slaves and these were mostly white-mixed bloods with a penchant for anything white and "civilized." Blech!   Driving out the Blacks was not what caused the Trail of Tears.  They wanted Cherokee to own slaves to imitate their culture.  Remember, removal it actually began officially in 1817 with the first arrivals west of the Mississippi with the Old Settlers.  We all can look at the Qualla boundary and figure out that that little piece of land wasn't right to contain all the Cherokee in NC.  Moved, moved, then moved some more...

 It was a land grab and Andrew Jackson signed our fate.  Ross, though mostly white, was more traditional than Boudinot and Ridge. They didn't care what color of INdian.  Besides, long before slaves were taken, Black Indians have existed.  Not all Black Indians are Freedmen..not even the folks who ended up being classified as Freedmen on the rolls .  If you were fullblood, the whites could by law control you more.  Then, too, it was an act of genocide on paper and sheer prejudice...dividing 2 brothers with same mother and father...cuz somebody has curl in their hair.  HOrror stories.  If they only knew then what we know now.

 But the latter two thought that by moving out West, they could save our culture and people.  Major Ridge was murdered, as was Boudinot because of the law Ross signed in the Cherokee Constitution to ultimate punishment to anyone who would sell the land for removal.  In the end, we all know we were shipped West.  So, those people who had slaves, they moved all together...cuz they were all Cherokee.  It's not as cut and dry with the Black issue.  Those white people wanted us to imitate them...but ultimately, it just wasn't enough because they wanted the land.  From King Phillips's war with the Wampanoag...to Wounded KNee 1973....and even now with the disbandings, horrid tax codes preventing us from moving ahead, and even the Donald Trumps declaring tribes "black" rather than "Indian" (just who the hell does he think he is?  Chump), to the wind technology potential energy and uraniaum in Navajo lands,  it was and is always about removal and the land.  They used the blacks to further cut the land allotments...quick way to genocide.  Black Indians were easy targets. 

But anyhoo...we are the ultimate survivors in this American Native landscape.  I do like this conversation...tho I don't agree Aniyunwiyas are Jews...who knows for sure....but we just wannabe (haha, that was a joke) Native people without others trying to make claims.  Seems that anybody Euros encountered in strange lands were "Jews."  A way to romanticize them.  Why?  I don't know.  But much rumored that Adair was Jewish...as was Daniel Boone etc.  Well,  I do like this thread.  And I don't know much at all about the Black Indians that migrated up to Canada.  Interesting stuff.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 28, 2010)

REPLY YOUR QUOTE: "Driving out the Blacks was not what caused the Trail of Tears. They wanted Cherokee to own slaves to imitate their culture. Remember, removal it actually began officially in 1817 with the first arrivals west of the Mississippi with the Old Settlers."

I hear what you are saying. However, their craftiness ran deep. In the racist mentality, Indian and Black were 'subhuman' at the time. So, first, they set the stage: armed the CENSUS TO DEFINE 'NATIONALITY:  AT ONE POINT...you were either  BLACK OR WHITE: THERE WAS NO PROVISION FOR 'INDIAN'. Now if you were actually legally labelled  "BLACK" you had no right to PROPERTY: ALSO, once they 'dissolved your SOVEREIGNTY' AS A NATION...... you were just a bunch of red blacks!

 The resulting "Trail of Tears was an engineered political, government manoever, that was staged using "legal means" to justify it: You Know these plotters seldom do ANYTHING out in the open. 
First they labelled them 'black' or 'Negro' (politely if course) through the CENSUS...BLACK  AND HEBREW ...RADAR TRACKING DEVICE

#3.  The fact that there were Seminoles living among the Cherokee, some who held 'chief positions', provide the justification for the LABEL. 
 African Seminoles
4AM SLEEPWALKER: Our Cherokee Ancestor of the Mittie Rodgers Estes line

Then claim that #4.  The Cherokee had violated the Treaty!
Treaty with the Cherokee, 1785 (Treaty of Hopewell), 28 November 1785
Treaties with the Cherokee 1785-1835Everything2.com
First there is the promise to "give peace to all the Cherokees, and receive them into the favor and protection of the United States of America," then it was stated that the Indians return all "prisoners, citizens of the United States, or subjects of their allies, to their entire liberty" and all "negroes" and "all other property taken during the late war" (emphasis mine). A reciprocation on the part of the US was promised and the Cherokee had to "acknowledge" to be "under the protection of the United States of America, and of no other sovereign whosoever" placing them under American control"

Considering that there was considerable black population among the Cherokee, through intermarriage and birth...the nation was divided in sending away the 'black people'. However: the Terms of the 
Treaty was clear.

The LEGAL JUSTIFICATION WAS THE ISSUE OF THE 'BLACK SLAVES' NOT BEING RETURNED WHICH WAS A VIOLATION OF THE TREATY...the excuse they needed to sell to their families and any concerned citizens. This 'violation' of not returning the 'blacks to the state' was 'just cause' FOR THE INVASION OF THE CHEROKEE LANDS....AND THE 'REMOVAL' OF THE PEOPLE....Cherokees and many blacks walked that TRAIL OF TEARS together. The government WAS JUST COLLECTING WHAT THEY 'OWNED'.  You know: Arrest everybody and cart them off to jail, and sort out details later!

THAT 'SET THE STAGE FOR THE 'INVASION' OF IRAQ'....AFGHANISTAN, IRAN....I mean, the Cherokee Nation (tongue in cheek)

That is why I made the statement I did. I also think that is why the Government INSISTED that 'the Blacks' born into the tribe, BE MADE FULL CHEROKEE CITIZENS! They could use this against the Cherokee down the road. UNDERSTAND THAT THERE IS ALWAYS AN UNSEEN HAND BEHIND EVERY CURTAIN!

Tell a sister they did not have a well thought out LONG range plan.


Examples of What I am saying: LEGAL...USING THE LAW TO ACCOMPLISH THE MEANS

#1.  "Mulatto Classification of Indian Families & Related Laws 

By Stacey Ricketts 
10 Sep 2006


"For the last 200 years numerous Indian descendants have been fighting a legal, and often racially charged, battle due to historical and modern-day race classification. The dreaded historical beast of southeastern Indian communities that continues to rear it's ugly head is the fact that from the mid 1700's to after 1900 most Indian groups or individuals east of the Mississippi were racially classified as "Mulatto." The reasons and justifications for this are rooted deeply in the history of southern slavery, land ownership, and political power. 
Prior to 1850 the federal census and most county tax books only distinguished 4 types of persons; free white males, free white females, free persons of color, and slaves. By the record keeping of the time Indians not taxed were not supposed to be recorded at all. These non-taxed Indians supposedly lived on reservations and therefore were not required to be subject to federal census or county tax recordings. However, the inhabitants of many state reservations and some federal Indian land grants were recorded on these documents."


THE COMMON "IDEA"OLOGY! PROGRAM THE PEOPLE TO ACCEPT THE LIE AND YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH MURDER!

#2. "It was not only common in that era to call Indians of mixed ancestry "breeds", but Indians were referred to as "red ******s" and were viewed by many as being scarcely a cut above the "black ******" slaves. Racial prejudice was rampant and there was considerable hostility towards the Cherokee by whites who coveted their lands and properties. 4AM SLEEPWALKER: Our Cherokee Ancestor of the Mittie Rodgers Estes line
Mitsawokett: A 17th Century Native American Community in Central Delaware

We know it was for the land and the gold. COVETOUSNESS!


----------



## Laela (Oct 1, 2010)

_In that day the Root of Jesse will stand as a banner for the peoples; the nations will rally to him, and his place of rest will be glorious. 
In that day the Lord will reach out his hand a second time to reclaim the remnant that is left of his people from Assyria, from Lower Egypt, from Upper Egypt, * from Cush, [c] from Elam, from Babylonia, [d] from Hamath and from the islands of the sea. *_*- Isaiah 11*


----------



## luthiengirlie (Oct 2, 2010)

THIS IS COMPLETELY AWESOME.. NOW I SHOULD GO GET A DNA TEST.. AM I HEBREW...INDIAN(WELL I KNOW THAT I AM MY GREAT GRANDMOTHER WAS.. NOT SURE WHAT TRIBE). BUT THIS IS FASCINATING.. WHEN i HAVE TIME i SHALL DIIIIIIIIIGGGGG DEEP


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well once you get to the knowledge of the tribe, the rest is a piece of cake.  Also, remember, that the South Americans and Mexicans and those of the South Seas )not to mention more because they are spread to the four corners...but they are also Hebrew. You will get your answer if you search.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Your quote:  "Driving out the Blacks was not what caused the Trail of Tears.



THE "BLACK" PART WAS THE "LEGAL LOOPHOLE!!!!!"

LOLOLOL....YOU DID NOT GET MY POINT (LOL) When the government BLURRED THE LINE between 'BLACK AND CHEROKEE, ON THE CENSUS RECORDS, they had many of the CHEROKEE down as 'BLACK'.  They used the LEGAL LOOPHOLE: "BLACK" ..because LEGALLY, 'BLACKS COULD NOT OWN LAND!"  

Now please tell me you get this! 

1.  To the COURTS, based on their 'biased' CENSUS RECORDS, "THEY WERE DRIVING OUT THE 'BLACKS' /aka, INCIDENTALLY Cherokee. Once they had labelled a significant number of Cherokee 'as Black', 'RESIDING ON CERTAIN AREAS OF LAND', THEY COULD LEGALLY REMOVE THEM FROM LAND THEY 'LEGALLY HAD NO RIGHT TO OWN OR LIVE ON OR LAY CLAIM TO!

2.  Under Law, when you are charged with TRESPASSING, you can be legally and FORCIBLY removed from the property you are accused of trespassing on.
3.  They were also accused of 'HARBOURING FUGITIVES' as there were significant numbers of the SEMINOLE TRIBE, living on the Cherokee land as well, and the word 'seminole' means 'RUNAWAY SLAVES".
4.  'SLAVES' were considered to be the 'PROPERTY OF THEIR MASTER' , RUNAWAY OR NOT! Under the 'Law", running away was punishable and upheld by the STATE, to retrieve and punish the runaway as well as the persons who harboured them, even if they were WHITE PEOPLE. Just because they were on 'INDIAN LAND' they were not out of the reach of the LAW, because the Cherokee Nation as a SOVEREIGN nation had its 'sovereignty' removed by 
fraudulent means, signed away by those who had no legal or actual authority to act for the tribe. It was a bargain between the government and those who committed HIGH TREASON from among the CHEROKEE. The Cherokee were sold out and  went to the WHITE MAN'S COURT TO FIGHT. THEY WON in the Supreme Court. But the President, Andrew Jackson, overrode that decision and in effect, 'DECLARED MARSHALL LAW ON THE CHEROKEE'.



5.  When they 'did not put the black people off the Cherokee land, being as they in many cases were ACTUALLY CHEROKEE, or relatives or children, or cousins, the State had JUST CAUSE (you know how hypocritical that was!) to Charge everybody!!!!! And the Cherokee did not have a leg to stand on because it was AN ILLEGAL SET UP DESIGNED TO GET THEIR PROPERTY AND destroy them as a people.  Remember, they too (Cherokee) were bound by the curses of Deuteronomy 68. Go back and read them, and consider what has happened to the Native populations!

So, 'Blacks', UNDER THE LAW, were considered SUBHUMAN! Had there not been those "obviously Black" (Judah) living among (GAD)  they could not have pulled it off so easily! So the purpose of the CENSUS, is not a wholesome one. It is a 'tracking device' for MORE THAN ONE PURPOSE.  It is specifically used to track Judah and Gad and other tribes scattered in the DIASPORA.

Remember:  When you want to get rid of a people the first thing you do is: 'dehumanize them'. They dehumanized the Cherokee by labelling them in the Census Records as 'BLACK'. That is where many Cherokee found themselves, DEHUMANIZED as you know.   JUST AS JUDAH WAS DEHUMANIZED.  Solution: Removal!  Genetic cleansing!   Purification of the land and environment!   Understand? (smile) Sometimes, there is some 'splaining to do so that it is clear. (LOLOl)


----------



## Crown (Oct 12, 2010)

A few years ago, I heard about this Hebrews thing (doctrine? reality?…).
  But, I did not pay attention, for me it was just another crazy doctrine.

After that, the one thing that caught my attention is the identification Haiti/Levi, and the brotherhood Simeon/Levi (Haiti/St-Dom.). This allows me to better understand some realities and makes so much sense…

((What saddens me is the addition and confusion of the sacred name movement : we have small groups of Hebrews calling on different names for the same Savior and fighting against each other !!! Not good at all.)))

My real question :
  Besides the combo Haiti/St.-Dom, how can one be sure to be an Hebrew* from  y-tribe* for real? I don’t think the general theory - you are from x country then you are from y tribe – is totally accurate.
  I tend to agree with this :
  The false breakdown of the 12 tribes…
                  [FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uyF9MKAifw&feature=related[/FONT]


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 12, 2010)

your quote:>((What saddens me is the addition and confusion of the sacred name movement : we have small groups of Hebrews calling on different names for the same Savior and fighting against each other !!! Not good at all.)))

The Gathering of Christ Church avoids this.
The groups that wear the STAR (falsely called *Star of David..which is actually the Star of Molech in the Bible...a demon god)...reflect the spirit behind *that star.......and are out on the streets cursing and threatening...and they insist on sticking with names that are not the name of the Most High.  I do not get involved with that...just pray they come to true repentance. 

 I believe that some of them are 'plants' that have been paid to infiltrate, cause confusion and mislead the sincerely seeking among them.  That has always been the case any time something positive or uplifting starts to happen among the dark skinned people. Spies are sent in to spy out their freedom. This happened in Paul's time.

Galatians 2: "4And that because of false brethren unawares brought in, who came in privily to spy out our liberty which we have in Christ Jesus, that they might bring us into bondage: 5To whom we gave place by subjection, no, not for an hour; that the truth of the gospel might continue with you. 

2 Peter 2: "But there were false prophets also among the people, even as there shall be false teachers among you, who privily shall bring in damnable heresies, even denying the Lord that bought them, and bring upon themselves swift destruction. 2And many shall follow their pernicious ways; by reason of whom the way of truth shall be evil spoken of."

2 Peter 2:9The Lord knoweth how to deliver the godly out of temptations, and to reserve the unjust unto the day of judgment to be punished: 10But chiefly them that walk after the flesh in the lust of uncleanness, and despise government. Presumptuous are they, selfwilled, they are not afraid to speak evil of dignities. 11Whereas angels, which are greater in power and might, bring not railing accusation against them before the Lord. 12But these, as natural brute beasts, made to be taken and destroyed, speak evil of the things that they understand not; and shall utterly perish in their own corruption; 13And shall receive the reward of unrighteousness, as they that count it pleasure to riot in the day time. Spots they are and blemishes, sporting themselves with their own deceivings while they feast with you; 14Having eyes full of adultery, and that cannot cease from sin; beguiling unstable souls: an heart they have exercised with covetous practices; cursed children: 15Which have forsaken the right way, and are gone astray, following the way of Balaam the son of Bosor, who loved the wages of unrighteousness; "

Jude 1: " 17But, beloved, remember ye the words which were spoken before of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ; 18How that they told you there should be mockers in the last time, who should walk after their own ungodly lusts. 19These be they who separate themselves, sensual, having not the Spirit. 20But ye, beloved, building up yourselves on your most holy faith, praying in the Holy Ghost, 21Keep yourselves in the love of God, looking for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ unto eternal life. 22And of some have compassion, making a difference: 23And others save with fear, pulling them out of the fire; hating even the garment spotted by the flesh. "

I pray they repent from the adulteries, cursing and hatred, and bringing reproach. They need to stick to the gospel, the Word and walk in the spirit.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 12, 2010)

your quote>My real question :
Besides the combo Haiti/St.-Dom, how can one be sure to be an Hebrew from y-tribe for real? I don’t think the general theory - you are from x country then you are from y tribe – is totally accurate.

In many cases it is that simple. Particularly for those who live on islands. Also those who have lived for long time in clusters...e.g Nigeria, Ghana, etc. What has happened in the case of GOCC, is that the brothers have travelled to different countries and interviewed the people and researched their history and geneology etc.

In the case of the West Indians, for example, knowing where the Maroons came from in Africa, the Benjamites  also looking at what how the prophecies in 'Genesis 49' identify tribal traits. Further, in the Book of Jasher, it tells where each tribe settled. The geneologies which many find boring to read, are full of information re: every nationality on earth.  Giving the names of the Head or beginning of each nation, the children, grandchildren and where they established settlements on earth. Happy researching.

In regard to the video, I guess the mocker forgot to look at the Scriptures or chose to mock them as well. It also mocks the Most High since the prophecies are clear that Judah and Israel will come together and be united. I noticed that they refuted absolutely NOTHING. Just a mocker's opinion. Now let them come with Scripture to dispute what is in the Scriptures. Some of it has been posted throughout the 'Hebrew threads'. They really have to know that the Most High has it under control.


The tribes are already warring with one another. Is not Ephraim warring with Judah, etc? Is there not constant jealousy and rivalry between black Judah and mixed Ephraim?  Is it not true as the Scriptures say that Ephraim is a cake not turned? mixed among the nations, mixed? Did not Gad get overcome by a troop or the United States Calvary? etc.  And is it not true that much of the fighting has been instigated and promoted by certain 'agencies' that are promoting 'race wars, riots, and GANG BANGING, by flying in plane loads of DRUGS, and UNLOADING  truckloads of GUNS, TO SELL TO EACH SIDE? This promotes the end goal of having an excuse of continually locking up as many of them as possible, and going in and gunning down Hebrews, period! The fact that many of them DO NOT KNOW WHO THEY ARE, has not STOPPED OR KEPT THEM FROM FIGHTING. (So that point in the video re: if they knew which tribe they were is actually POINTLESS!)...The Scriptures said they would fight one another, and that Ephraim and Manasseh would turn on Judah! Do you see any Puerto Ricans, Latinos or Cubans, wanting to claim anything that is 'NEGRITO'?...They will claim the Spanish, and they will claim the French but they will not claim 'Judah' or African American.

Yes, the tribes have warred. That was prophesied: THE JEALOUSY AND FIGHTING IS GOING TO STOP. The Crips and the Bloods, and the Blacks and the Mexicans, and the Blacks and Puerto Ricans, that are currently warring. It also includes the Gaddites (Native American) gangs that war with Israel and Judah.

It was all prophesied!

Isaiah 9:21 Manasseh will feed on Ephraim, and Ephraim on Manasseh; together they will turn against Judah. Yet for all this, his anger is not turned away, his hand is still upraised."

Jeremiah 33:24 "Have you not noticed that these people are saying, 'The LORD has rejected the two kingdoms he chose'? So they despise my people and no longer regard them as a nation.

He speaks of a change. When the tribes will stop warring.
Isaiah 11:13  "Ephraim's jealousy will vanish, and Judah's opponents will come to an end. Ephraim won't be jealous of Judah, and Judah won't oppose Ephraim."

Jeremiah 50:4 "In those days, at that time," declares the LORD, "the people of Israel and the people of Judah together will go in tears to seek the LORD their God.


Ezekiel 28:25 "'This is what the Sovereign LORD says: When I gather the people of Israel from the nations where they have been scattered, I will show myself holy among them in the sight of the nations. Then they will live in their own land, which I gave to my servant Jacob.

Ezekiel 37:16 "Son of man, take a stick of wood and write on it, 'Belonging to Judah and the Israelites associated with him.' Then take another stick of wood, and write on it, 'Ephraim's stick, belonging to Joseph and all the house of Israel associated with him.'

Ezekiel 37:17 Join them together into one stick so that they will become one in your hand.
Hosea 1:11 The people of Judah and the people of Israel will be reunited, and they will appoint one leader and will come up out of the land, for great will be the day of Jezreel.
.


----------



## Crown (Oct 13, 2010)

This video has maybe a different style, but I don’t see mockery…..
  Anyway, what I am trying to say is knowing that we are Israel as nation (from different tribes) is the real point.
  It is difficult to know for sure from what tribe you are and there is no need for a long debate on this as we can see on Yt.

  An example : Georges family in Haiti, some know their story and some don’t. This family and others immigrated very early in Haiti (from USA), but did not come from the slavery time in Haiti. This country is associated with Levi, right? So, a member of this family could think : I am Haitian, so I am from Levi. But, in fact, this person can be from Judah.

    GOCC presents a distribution of tribes. But, if you do a search, you’ll find other distributions. So, there are some conflicting points to consider (I won't go there, just search and research for yourself (general you)).

  The reality is we are Israel. Ephraim is a multitude of nations (Gen. 48:19). And GOD knows each person’s tribe. Let’s continue to know HIM better, whatever the tribe.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Feb 5, 2011)

Researching and thanks for the multitude of information.


----------



## Laela (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## CurlyNiquee (Sep 2, 2011)

Asianic Man Tells the Truth

Hebrew Israelites who are they and where will they return from?


Part One

Part Two

Part Three

Part Four

Part Five

Part Six

Part Seven


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jul 24, 2013)

@MahaliaLee4



I hope you are still on here.  Esdras does speak of crossing the sea and the Almighty held back the waves so they passed in safety to the land that was not occupied which is the Americas...not saying as across the Red Sea...but we know they came in boats.    Well, I've been holding this back for some time now.  I've been VERY VERY conservative in my declarations of Hebrews in America or "Israelites" which are the lost descendants of Jews as a protection of my Jewish heritage (rabbinical is what I'm talking about).  Well, for African Americans and I guess extending into the Caribbean, this is very possible and most likely for Most.  Why do I say this?  I'm not conforming to the Hebrew Israelites you see on the streets of Kansas City, New York and in-between, screaming at people lol.  I'm talking about historical fact that there were many parts of Yahudi W. Africa.  Lost heritage.  And we as Indians even know there were Blacks here long before.  If I could tell you all I know of the Moundbuilders and what this present govt. is doing to HIDE the fact the skeletons are Black....smh.  There are researchers I know who prove these facts.

Here's the clencher, the Almighty predicted this would happen to them, to cause them to lose their heritage and knowledge of self.  I cannot pinpoint exactly when and what, but at some point, Jews turned from HaShem and sought after other g-ds.  Now you see a people where some are encouraging others to return...with a vast majority of Blacks in the Americas and Africans scoffing at the idea of Black Jews outside Ethiopia.  The joke is on them.  Do you or any others realize that Fulani people are the Sons of Yaacov?  Jacob.  Yes, they are.  Anybody realize the bible predicted Black slaves from Africa and talking about the Hebrews...that they would be brought on ships and have iron bars of oppression on their necks.  What has become of us all?  I do not know, but HaShem, the Almighty, The Name...He will bring all to pass.  

There was a prophecy and I believe it was with our Lakota brothers...but thousands of years ago...passed down...that a man of peace would come and bring peace through a tree.  When I look at Buffalo Calf Woman and how she taught our Lakota brothers to pray through the pipe, and what she taught spiritually about holiness, I cannot help but see Our Lady.  I realize we all have diff. types of faith...but the parallels are there.  


There is a guy I know named Ehav Ever who have studied through valid research on many of these.  He's living in Israel now.  Look him up and on Youtube.  He does have valuable teachings.  My hope for BLACK people in the U.S. is that they come to know who they are.  People scoff at all this, even Africans...but the evidence is there.  Recently, Arabs tried to destroy libraries in Timbuctou which held many of these documents.  G-d doesn't make mistakes...and He often gives you clues.  400 years in slavery...   Let me ask anyone, if slaves could not read by pain of death, how did they know the old testament intimately?  Tradition comes from history.  That is fact.


----------

